# How much did your speaker system cost?



## hyghwayman

My reason for asking this question is that my wife thinks I've lost my mind :scared: wanting to spend 1k for a 5.1 system from SVS (SVS SBS-01 5.1 system). I've been trying to up-grade from a HTiB Curtis speaker system 40w (one speaker per speaker) and a 40w powered sub for two (2) years now:help:.
She also thinks there is no way a 1k speaker system will sound any different than say a $500.oo or even a $300.oo one :gah:. So if I could get some data and personal feedback from HTS members :hail: to show my wife just how little I'm wanting to spend to get good sound, maybe she'll understand and then again maybe not.

Thanks to all the reply,
hyghwayman

P.S. Sorry about the double post!


----------



## yourgrandma

Take her to a store to hear the difference. A thousand dollars is'n a whole lot to spend on a 5.1 speaker setup, and the gains at that price level for spending a little more are very large. Doubling your budget from 500 to 1000 does more than from 2000 to 4000, and way more than 2000 to 2500.

To answer the main question, I lost track of how much i have into my speaker system, but lets just say it's around 2k plus the sub, so $3000.


----------



## atledreier

I have no idea what the price would be in the states, but I've paid the equivalent of $30.000 for my speakers. So no, you're not crazy. I am!


----------



## Funkmonkey

I started out thinking that i would spend $1G for a 5.1 system, and then I listened to some speakers, and I realized that to get the sound I want I am going to have to spend a whole lot more. As of now, I am still auditioning speakers and am looking at spending up to $2000 for nice set of fronts. With the idea that later on I will be adding a center, sub and surrounds. I came to this approach by evaluating my listening habits. I like to listen to a good amount of stereo music, so that became paramount for me. Adding the other channels will be a bonus for movies, and I can use some speakers that I already own for surrounds until I get a matched set.
I have heard a lot of good things about the SBS-01 system.
Good luck, and you are actually quite reasonable in your budget.


----------



## nova

Don't recall for sure,... but the round number is $7450 for my main system 5 speakers and a sub. And just to show the extent of the madness,... my computer 5.1 speakers were $1940, of course they didn't start off there, but that's where they ended after the last upgrade of the main system.


----------



## imbeaujp

I think that my 2 sytems are now over 25k


----------



## mazersteven

Your over here too. :unbelievable:

$5100


----------



## tonyvdb

My main speakers were $1800, the 4 surrounds were $1300 and my sub was $1200. My wife says I spent too much but as I bought it all before we were married it doesn't matter. I would most likely not be able to spend that much now but she agrees that the system sounds great.


----------



## SLAYER

H folks,
heres an idea, take her to the store to hear the diffeent systems then just tell her that you would need to spend 2 grand (retail) in order to come close to the svs quality at 1 measly grand.


----------



## hyghwayman

mazersteven said:


> Your over here too. :unbelievable:
> 
> $5100


:unbelievable: and so are you:rofl2:, I found the Shack when doing research on speakers:sneeky:!

hyghwayman


----------



## gnatnoop

Probably about $3k.

Good luck with the little woman!


----------



## MatrixDweller

I spent about $2600 on my speakers and sub but I got them a dealer cost through a friend that worked at an AV store. If I paid regular retail it would have been well over $4K. Remember too that you can usually talk the dealer down to get a better deal. Their margins are usually above 25% and can approach 50% on speakers and electronics.

The wife is always the biggest factor. You just need to remind her that her fancy clothes or shoes and handbags or what ever else she takes pleasure indulging in is equivalent. My wife seems to like salon shampoo that costs 5 times as much as the regular stuff. It doesn't make any difference on my hair, but my wife insists that it does on hers. 

You could use that sort of analogy but also have her listen to a good setup and also a poor one. Go to a specialty audio store that has a few dedicated rooms, bringing your favorite movie and/or CD, and have a listen. You'll be floored at how good home theater can sound. Then go to your local Sears or Target and have a listen to a HTIB. It would be the equivalent of using the best shampoo your wife could buy vs. dish soap.

Edit: I should add that I'm not done yet buying speakers. I plan on spending at least another grand on fronts and the same on a sub. I could spend another 2K on a projector and then I'll be set for at least another year...


----------



## haste

Polk CSM Center - $100
Polk Monitor 50 fronts - $315
Klipsch Synergy 12" powered sub - $370
Onkyo TX-SR605 - $425

Some Pioneer bookshelf speakers (rear surrounds) my girlfriend had - $0


Just barely above 1k, and it sounds good IMO.


----------



## brent_s

3 pairs of Polk RTi38s on closeout - $540 ($380/pair regular pricing at Crutchfield)
DIY Subwoofer - $410 ($105 DVC15, $25 MDF, $10 hammered paint, $20 misc, $250 NAD 2400THX)

No desire to upgrade - Priceless.

-Brent


----------



## salvasol

I agree with the suggestion of taking your wife to audition some speakers, but don't do it at Sears, Target, etc. is better if you can do it at a place that has a treated room (Magnolia at Best Buy, Circuit City or at any store that only sells audio and video :yes::yes ... hopefully she will realize that the 1K you're trying to use is nothing compared to the speakers at those stores.

If you're lucky and take your time looking around, you can find good deals ... but it will depend on what you want to get :bigsmile:, my speakers are not high end ... but I like how they sound, and I'm upgrading little by little ... my current set up is L+R (JBL Stadium $320), Center (JBL Voice $100) and surrounds (4 Polk M10 $160), Subs (Velodyne VRP 1000 $250) total $830, this does not include the receiver (another $300+ depending on what you want) :whistling: ... but I also have a 5.1 Infinity TSS750, that was my first set up.

I think you will get what you paid for ... in other words, you have to pay more for better performance.


----------



## Ayreonaut

My wife thought I was crazy at first, but she has come around now that she has had the opportunity to enjoy hi-fi home theater. She has even learned to trust me and looks forward to the upgrades!

The SBS-01s are the best "entry level" bookshelf speakers that I've heard. 
For a box sub, I _much_ prefer a sealed design, so I would get the SB12-Plus.

SBS-01 5.0 Channel Set - $599

SB12-Plus in Black Vinyl - $699
Total = $1298

_This is a setup that I would recommend to anybody. _

Just buy them. After she hears them, your wife will change her mind.


----------



## hyghwayman

Here are a few pictures of my wimpy 40w HTiB speaker system:help:;

 [URL="http://byfiles.storage.live.com/y1pyDTXCw47wylGLdBcGat-hbp8jXE0EluXzuxJgWjJdgxEVB74vhuoA9gJmQzd116_csGsZ1717w8"][/URL] 

As everyone can see my HTiB speakers are very small, even my 40w sub is wimpy:hide:.

hyghwayman


----------



## Ayreonaut

If you want to start smaller...

Retire your HTiB speakers to surround duty only.
Buy the bookshelf mains *today*. (SBS-01)
Upgrade the subwoofer *ASAP*. (SB12-Plus)
Add a center later, *if* you need/want one. (SCS-01)
Upgrade your surrounds *last*. (SBS-01s)
Would that make it more manageable?


----------



## warpdrive

My main HT system is pretty reasonably priced. 4xCM1 ($1800) + CMC ($700) + Mirage S12 ($600) = $3100. I may upgrade the sub someday but I don't feel the desire to upgrade this system in terms of sound quality alone or dynamics alone (due to my smallish room). I've always said bookshelf speakers are the sweet spot if you want to keep costs reasonable.


----------



## imbeaujp

I got the following speaker system :

Front : 2 NS-1000 600$ on ebay
Center: 1 NS-1000 (DIY Center Channel with spare parts) 300$
Surrounds : 2 NS-1000M 700$
Subs: 2 Peerless XXLS12 with passive, no amp (DIY) 900$

Total for Speakers: 2500$


----------



## Guest

IMO, it all depends on what you are looking for. I am new to the Hi-Fi scene but my first system was a JBL sat system for $700 dollars. At first I thought it sounded great until I went to my buddy's house. BIG MISTAKE. Now for speakers and sub I am sitting right around $4000, but I am sure if if I went to someone else's house with 25k speakers I would love those too. Do it in stages, easier to get your internal better half to sign off. 

Wait till you buy a sub, don't realize how big the thing is, and then your wife freaks. hahaha

Just my two cents.


----------



## Guest

Polk Rti8's pair - $400 from frys
Polk Rti4's pair + stands - $250

Subwoofer: PB12- ISD - $250 from Craigslist.

currently running phantom center which I am quite happy with.

total - $900 and this kicks *** for HT


----------



## enrique

Speaker System

System audio sa1750-1,300.00 slightly used
System audio sa720av (center)-750.00 never used
System audio sa505 (sur) -325.00 new
Martin logan grotto -750.00 new.
Total 3,100.00

If i would of purchased all new it would of run me approx 5,400.+


----------



## imbeaujp

DS-21 said:


> You managed to find some great deals there!
> 
> The NS1000 is one of those speakers I've always wanted to hear, but have not yet managed to find.


Yes I am on ebay 3 times a day since 2 years to get the best deals on thoses speakers. If you are ok to pay 1500$ you could get a NS-1000M in a relative short time...

JP


----------



## imbeaujp

If you come around Quebec City this summer, you are my guest !


----------



## hyghwayman

*I showed my wife some of these replies and.....*

realized she'll never understand:hissyfit:!

Now I'm not getting any younger and at 42 my number could come up any time. I did show her some of the replies to my ? and she had the nerve to say the wimpy HTiB speakers were fine:coocoo: , I just need to get my hearing checked:unbelievable: . I tried to argue the point that the wimpy HTiB speakers were mono (1 speaker per box) and that they could never reproduce sound effectively. Her reply was yeah but there's 5 of them plus the sub:explode:. Then went on to say that when our youngest son (14) moves out I could get any speaker system I wanted:gah:, I told her by then I could be pushing daisies!

I will get my speakers *now* not later no matter what the cost, I will sell the wife and buy my speakers and she knows this too! I use to have other hobbies (fishing, camping/hiking, bowling, tennis and billiards) but had to cut back or stop them all together after being rear-ended (Auto Accident) in 2004, that's when I got hooked on HT. So, with that said I want to thank everyone again for all of your support, replies and wisdom.

hyghwayman


----------



## conchyjoe7

*Re: I showed my wife some of these replies and.....*

Hywayman...with all due respect; selling your wife (given her ummm disposition) seems like a VERY hard sell!
Good luck with your speakers and your hobby and life...
Cheers,
Konky.
It's times like these that make me realise just how good I have it with my wife...she loves my hobby almost as much as I do...:yay:


----------



## salvasol

*Re: I showed my wife some of these replies and.....*



hyghwayman said:


> ... I tried to argue the point that the wimpy HTiB speakers were mono (1 speaker per box) and that they could never reproduce sound effectively. Her reply was yeah but there's 5 of them plus the sub:explode:...


I think it will be hard for you to convince her ... until she heard the difference :yes::yes::yes:



> ...I will get my speakers *now* not later no matter what the cost, I will sell the wife and buy my speakers and she knows this too! ...


Like they say "Better ask for forgiveness than permission" ... hopefully this won't cause you a problem with your wife. 

Did you decide What are you getting??? ... if you can try this aproach: buy a pair of speakers for your front and swap them when she is not at home, I'm sure after she hears the difference she will let you buy anything you want :bigsmile::bigsmile:

I have this Stadium  http://www.amazon.com/JBL-Venue-St...ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1202163315&sr=8-3) , you can find it cheap but you need to check the price almost everyday (I paid $160 ea) or you can get this Arena  http://www.amazon.com/JBL-Venue-Ar...?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1202163315&sr=8-10 ... they're smaller but the frequency response is almost the same (look at the price ... good oportunity to get a pair for the front :bigsmile


----------



## hyghwayman

conchyjoe7 said:


> Hywayman...with all due respect; selling your wife (given her ummm disposition) seems like a VERY hard sell!
> Cheers,
> Konky.
> :yay:


Well, sell was a little harsh and devorce is out of the question, just very frustrated right now.



salvasol said:


> I think it will be hard for you to convince her ... until she heard the difference :yes::yes::yes:
> Did you decide What are you getting??? ... if you can try this aproach: buy a pair of speakers for your front and swap them when she is not at home, I'm sure after she hears the difference she will let you buy anything you want :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile


I had tried that with our new HDTV and by the end of the day she had me at my :wits-end:. She didn't see the need for a bigger TV when the one we had worked. If it was her choice we would still be watching on our old 19" TV. So she will not be involved in this buying option for fear of ending up with a Bose system:scared:.

I have found the speakers I want to get, it's the SVS SBS-01 system. I was over at a friends house a while back and heard them. My buddy allowed me to listen to them all afternoon and I must say I was blown away.

hyghwayman


----------



## SteveB

Like others said, get her to listen to the better speakers. Try to sample a dvd or cd that you have and listen to it before you go to a store, take it with you too. I got my girlfriend to agree to upgrading by getting her to listen to the speakers I had selected.

I started out real cheap, $250 or so. Next step was $500 for 5.1 with a sub I still use. Then it gets interesting. I got a set of Polk Lsi15s for the fronts at a killer price of $399 for the pair. I have a Polk LsiC coming for $356.95. Rears are going to hurt though. I want the Polk LsiFX and the best price I've found is $660.91. I'll probably have about $1800 in speakers. That's at the prices I paid, the Lsi15s go for anywhere from $650 to $900 each normally.


I really liked my Hsu set-up but just got the bug to go bigger and better. Something you might want to take a look at:
For $1099 plus shipping: http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/enthusiast2.html


----------



## rubbersoul

My wife finally gave in to the notion that I was unstopable and CRAZY five years ago when I wanted to build my own dedicated Home Theater room with "A Little Help From MY FRiends". 

Stereo and Home Theater have been a part of my life since I was 15 years old and bought my first stereo. A Sears Silvertone stereo with AM-FM tuner for $100.00. 

My wife has been dealing with my loonisism since 1972. I am pretty blessed. 

I recently stepped up to MY dream speakers a part of Abbey Road in my view...B&W 804's along with a JL Audio Fathom 113 subwoofer and a new MX3000 remote. The cost was $14,000 with the programing of the MX3000


----------



## conchyjoe7

Hey Rubbersoul...you got by "with a little help from your (my in the song) friends". Congratulations on stellar speakers. You really should buy this month's printed edition of "Home Theater" magazine as they have a couple of wonderful photo and text articles on a tour of the Bowers & Wilkens factory as well as The Abbey Road Studios. Fascinating.
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## rubbersoul

Hey Konky,
Thanks for the compliment.
I belong to Home Theaters magazine club and I signed up for three years. I have been reading that magazibne for ten years and finally did a smart thing at one of the Home Theater shows and signed up for three years at a ridiculous low price.

Thanks again


----------



## tonyvdb

There are some great deals to be had on speakers if you look hard enough. I got myself some really nice set of Mission 764i tower speakers that would have cost me $1400 new but I payed $200 just the other day and they are in mint condition.
Have a look online at craigslist for example thats where I fond them.
You dont have to spend allot if you look in the right places.


----------



## Guest

Bang for the buck, there's some real great values at the 1k price range. The difference between spending $500 or $1000 IMO is huge, much greater than say going from $1000 to $1500.


----------



## Guest

Lets see. I have been in this racket for about 10 years. Have gone through some speakers. Not as many as allot of people I think. As time went on, I got more crazy though. The system just kept evolving.
What I will do is list what I started out with and where I am now.
If we just stay with speakers, my first real complete HT setup was the following:
Def tech Profield400's $1098(retail)
(I will jump to my 2nd center) Def Tech C/L/R 1000 $~299(retail)
Def Tech Profield 15 $599(retail)
Polk RT3's $250

Then after a while I did some upgrading. When all was said and done I had the following speakers:
JM Labs 927be $6000(retail)
JM Labs CC-901 $1750(retail)
JM Labs SW900 $1750(retail)
same surrounds

Now at this point there have been a few changes again
Traded the 927's for 1027Be's($7500 at the time) I got them for a steal.
same center
Sub Seaton SubMersive1 with DSP30 EQ and Calibration by Mr.Seaton($3000)
same surrounds.
So you can see that I am vastly different now then I used to be. That is not even including my electronics.
P.S I know some of those totals look like allot. But I would say on most of those speakers I did not pay near retail on them.


----------



## Guest

Denon 3806
Denon 2200
Vienna Acoustics 3 Walts and 2 Bachs (all rosewood)
Veloyne SMS-1
Xbox 360
Wii
Monster mk5000
Earthquake MKV12 (piano)
$1500
Fell off a truck:yay:


----------



## hyghwayman

*Thanks for all the responses!*

I took my wife out to dinner last night, QT well spent I must say. Today we went to several stores auditioning speakers and receivers. She's now willing to let me get the speakers of my choice, although in trade it's going to cost me another $900.oo for a new reclining Sofa that she said we need! 

Besides the $900.oo I'm spending on a new reclining Sofa, I also got talked into buying/upgrading my wifes OE car sound system today. Her 95 Olds. Cutlass Supreme receiver didn't have a CD player, so I bought her a JVC KDHD-1 CD player w/ a built in HD Tuner for another $200.oo (the HD audio sounds so good compaired to analog). While waiting for the install, she got a new Leather coat for $150.oo and a new pair of shoes for $55.oo to boot. So for me to get the speakers I want it's costing me another $1,305.oo plus the 1k. Life is Great:yay:! 

hyghwayman


----------



## Guest

This is my theater set up right out of the box... All Rockets - $2,400.00










Add my SVS sub - $1,100.00

TG


----------



## hyghwayman

Tony G said:


> This is my theater set up right out of the box... All Rockets - $2,400.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add my SVS sub - $1,100.00
> 
> TG


very nice looking speakers


----------



## Guest

My theater speakers.....PSB stratus Goldi's - spent $1600 5 years ago
PSB c5i $300 
PSB Stratus Mini - $500
SVS PB12 Plus/2 - $1100
So total I spent about $3500 
Some of these purchase were used, some new.
Jared


----------



## salvasol

*Re: Thanks for all the responses!*



hyghwayman said:


> I .... So for me to get the speakers I want it's costing me another $1,305.oo plus the 1k. Life is Great:yay:! ...


:rubeyes:

I can't believe it ... you Did it!!!! :bigsmile: :clap: ... even with the extra :spend: you'll get what you wanted :yes:

Congratulations ... enjoy your new toys :T


----------



## hyghwayman

*Re: Thanks for all the responses!*



salvasol said:


> :rubeyes:
> 
> I can't believe it ... you Did it!!!! :bigsmile: :clap: ... even with the extra :spend: you'll get what you wanted :yes:
> 
> Congratulations ... enjoy your new toys :T


Thanks, I feel lucky it's not costing me more :whew:. 

hyghwayman


----------



## SQBubble

hehe, I paid around 4000$ for my 2.1 HTPC. AND i'm still upgrading. thinking of spending another 600 for a completely new sub setup, another 1000$ for a new PC that would support 1080p HD flawlessly, and another 1000-1500$ for some rear speakers so I would have a healthy 4.1setup... 

yep this is a lot of money, but when it's well spent, it's well worth it.


----------



## hyghwayman

SQBubble said:


> hehe, I paid around 4000$ for my 2.1 HTPC. AND i'm still upgrading. thinking of spending another 600 for a completely new sub setup, another 1000$ for a new PC that would support 1080p HD flawlessly, and another 1000-1500$ for some rear speakers so I would have a healthy 4.1setup...
> 
> yep this is a lot of money, but when it's well spent, it's well worth it.


Please tell me the Kiddies are not using that PC, it took me about a month of show and tell before I allowed my 14 and 19 yr old boys to operate my Sony 34XBR970 tube HDTV/Xbox360 and I still don't like itaddle:.

hyghwayman

P.S. ***, I told them to only use the remote to turn on and off. For some reason they either can't remember or just don't listen:wits-end:. Mainly it's the older of the 2 that must push the power button on the 360. My thinking is that is much easier to replace a remote than to get a power button repaired.


----------



## hyghwayman

*Re: Thanks for all the responses!*



salvasol said:


> :rubeyes:
> 
> I can't believe it ... you Did it!!!! :bigsmile: :clap: ... even with the extra :spend: you'll get what you wanted :yes:
> 
> Congratulations ... enjoy your new toys :T


 
Yes it was a complete :surrender:!

hyghwayman


----------



## SQBubble

hyghwayman said:


> Please tell me the Kiddies are not using that PC, it took me about a month of show and tell before I allowed my 14 and 19 yr old boys to operate my Sony 34XBR970 tube HDTV/Xbox360 and I still don't like itaddle:.
> 
> hyghwayman
> 
> P.S. ***, I told them to only use the remote to turn on and off. For some reason they either can't remember or just don't listen:wits-end:. Mainly it's the older of the 2 that must push the power button on the 360. My thinking is that is much easier to replace a remote than to get a power button repaired.


hahahahahha, it is so funny because it's the complete opposite to me, i am the kid and I don't let my parent operate anything, I only let my brother operate the system other than me...


----------



## hyghwayman

SQBubble said:


> hahahahahha, it is so funny because it's the complete opposite to me, i am the kid and I don't let my parent operate anything, I only let my brother operate the system other than me...


I wonder if your parents listen better than my boys:dunno:.

hyghwayman


----------



## DougMac

*Re: Thanks for all the responses!*



hyghwayman said:


> to boot. So for me to get the speakers I want it's costing me another $1,305.oo plus the 1k. Life is Great:yay:!
> 
> hyghwayman


Not to add fuel to the fire :devil:, but think about what speakers you could have gotten if you could have added that $1,305 to your speaker budget! 

Much to my surprise, my wife brought up going ahead and finishing out an unused part of the basement to the HT we had planned when we built the house. I've been spending my weekends and nights working towards that end. I'm having to finish out a storage space first. I've framed it up, hung drywall and mudded. I'll be priming, painting and hanging the ceiling over the weekend. Once done, I can move the junk out of the HT space and start framing it. If I can finish buy May, I think I'll be doing good!

Doug


----------



## hyghwayman

After being in 2 auto accident in less than a year (Sept. 15th 2004 then Aug. 31 2005) I really needed a new Sofa. My 10+ yr. old sleeper sofa just hurt:thumbsdown:!

Old sofa







:thumbsdown:

new sofa







:T

hyghwayman


----------



## MatrixDweller

*Re: Thanks for all the responses!*



DougMac said:


> I've framed it up, hung drywall and mudded. I'll be priming, painting and hanging the ceiling over the weekend. Once done, I can move the junk out of the HT space and start framing it.


I take it you're doing the suspended ceiling thing? I hope you post up some pics and plans in the Home Theater Construction area.


----------



## salvasol

hyghwayman said:


> ... I really needed a new Sofa. My 10+ yr. old sleeper sofa just hurt:thumbsdown:! ...


You see what happens when you get upgraditis ...:bigsmile:

I'm glad everything is coming along with your HT ... May I suggest something??? 

Don't put your seat to close to the back wall ... move it a little to the front (at least a foot):yes: That will help you with the sound.

Another thing ... when you install your new speakers, they don't need to be to low; the experts recommend 2' - 3' above ear level ... so is no problem to have them near the ceiling.


----------



## Sonnie

Hey guys... please remember to stay on topic... thanks. :T


----------



## hyghwayman

Sonnie said:


> Hey guys... please remember to stay on topic... thanks. :T


Thanks Sonnie:T, 
It does appear that we have strayed:thud:!

So to kick start us again I'll input my running total to date;

$69.00 - Curtis HTiB w/ passive Subwoofer:thumbsdown:
+$25.00 - Powered 40w Subwoofer
+$250.oo - Pioneer VSX-816k 7.1 SS Receiver
---------
=$344.oo to date but will be upgrading speakers to the SVS SBS-01's w/ PB10-NSD for $999.oo:yay:.

That will take me up to $1249.oo

hyghwayman


----------



## DougMac

To return on topic, although this is future tense:

I'm looking at two possibilities:

1) Ascend/SVS
Ascend CMT-340 fronts (L/R/C
Ascend CMT-170 surrounds
SVS PB-12 NSD Sub
Total: $1717

2) All SVS
5.0 with SCS-01's all around
PB-12 NSD Sub
Total: $1474

Both above before shipping.

I was a little surprised that there was a ~$250 difference between the systems, and that's using smaller surrounds in the Ascend system. In the scheme of things, $250 is not much, especially since I seem to to buy speakers once a decade. OTOH, no reason to buy something I can't hear.

When the room nears, completion, I might order a stereo pair from each and return one. That would depend on whether Ascend would agree to add any system discount if I finished out the system from them. SVS systems have no system discount. I promise if I do this, I'll post my opinions.

Doug


----------



## eugovector

Those SVS will be nice, but you can save a little $$ by shopping ebay and da kine.

$175 JBL S38ii (C, price is for a pair)
$261 JBL 310ii (L&R)
$100 JBL N24ii (LS&RS)
$115 Athena AS-P300 (Sub)
Total: $651

Pre-310ii setup here. Got the whole thing for ~$3000.


----------



## DRB

I forced myself to actually think about what I had spent. My 5.1 system has cost me ~$2600 (speakers and powered sub). That includes a pair of "full-range" tower speakers in the front. If I were approaching this now I would choose 5 identical decent quality 6.5 inch 2-way bookshelf shielded speakers. Best possible matching for an integrated sound field and no wasted bass capability as most of us choose to set all of our speakers to "small" anyway. A quality sub system would round out the deal.


----------



## thxgoon

Ya I agree that having matching speakers all the way around is one of the best methods...

If I stopped to think about how much I've spent over time on my system I'd have a stroke. I got mine put together the same as everybody else, one piece at a time. I probably owe a lot of it to my trusty steed. The '87 Toyota Truck has kept me out of debt and still runs great!


----------



## PT800

I haven't spent as much as I could have, for the HT. Its great to find bargains on the net.

List prices: ..................................................Actual cost:
(5) PT800s = $8000/5 .................................$2500/5 new
(2) L212s = $1500/pr......................................500/pr used
(2) SUB1500 = $4000/pr w/Revel amp................500/pr new
..................................................................800 Crown K2 amp
(2) L55s = $552/pr.........................................552/pr new
Total = $14,052..........................................$4852


----------



## derekbannatyne

Here's my current system:

Athena Point 5 System (almost new) -- $165 from Audiogon
Modula MT (DIY) Fronts ~ $250
DIY 15" Dayton DVC Subwoofer ~ $320
Onkyo TX-SR503 Receiver (Refurb) -- $170


























Need to finish my entertainment unit!


----------



## hyghwayman

derekbannatyne said:


> Here's my current system:
> 
> Athena Point 5 System (almost new) -- $165 from Audiogon
> Modula MT (DIY) Fronts ~ $250
> DIY 15" Dayton DVC Subwoofer ~ $320
> Onkyo TX-SR503 Receiver (Refurb) -- $170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to finish my entertainment unit!


Nice find:T,
It's :scared:y seeing all of your gear on the floor!

hyghwayman


----------



## derekbannatyne

Luckily nothing seems to overheat, but my first PS3 died within the first night of playing it, so that's why I have it elevated. Guessing I got a lemon, but it doesn't hurt to have better airflow.


----------



## conchyjoe7

Let's see here...I don't think I've ever tallied it all up together at once; probably through fear of the result...LOL! :spend:

Aerial Acoustics 10T (F L/R) $8300.00 w/ dedicated Sound Anchor stands.
Aerial Acoustics CC3B (Center) $2200.00 w/ dedicated Sound Anchor stand.
2 pair of Energy Veritas 2.0RI (4 Rears) $1800.00.
2 X Definitive Technology 1500TL+ (Subs) $1800.00. (looking to sell these and upgrade)

Total: $14,100.00

Whoa...now I know why I'd never done that before...BUT: Worth every penny! :T


----------



## jakewash

Mains Axiom M80s $1200
Center Axiom VP150 $375
Surrounds (3) Axiom QS8 $750
Subwoofer TBD - going on 5 years now.


----------



## sparky77

I spent $103 from parts express building my 3-ways, and they sound phenomenal, course the vifa tweeters made the difference with the goldwood woofers and mids, but I would compare them to speakers costing more then 5 times the price, if you doubt me, just try them, goldwood makes most of the speaker components that people spend a lot more money for in commercially built systems.:rant:


----------



## hyghwayman

sparky77 said:


> I spent $103 from parts express building my 3-ways, and they sound phenomenal, course the vifa tweeters made the difference with the goldwood woofers and mids, but I would compare them to speakers costing more then 5 times the price, if you doubt me, just try them, goldwood makes most of the speaker components that people spend a lot more money for in commercially built systems.:rant:


 No Pictures:hissyfit:, Would love to see hm 3 ways!


----------



## superchad

My mains came in at around $8000.00, Center $1200, Surrounds $2000 for all 4, Sub $750 but its a HSU that out performed Def Tech 15' Super Cube.


----------



## fibreKid

It was right around 2K, just a bit over. Ascend 340s across the front, htm200 for the rears and HSU VTF3-MK2 for the sub. It's not the best setup on the block but it serves my needs well. I'm happy with it.:bigsmile:


----------



## jakewash

fibreKid said:


> It was right around 2K, just a bit over. Ascend 340s across the front, htm200 for the rears and HSU VTF3-MK2 for the sub. It's not the best setup on the block but it serves my needs well. I'm happy with it.:bigsmile:


And that is all that really matters.


----------



## hyghwayman

My $69.oo Cutris HTiB (DVD and 5.1 speakers) have gotten me by for three (3) years:unbelievable:. Fot the last two (2) years I've had those little 40w cubes hooked up to a Pioneer VSX-816 7.1SS Receiver w/ a Powered 40w subwoofer I aquired from a friend for $20.oo:clap:.

Now I know these whimpy 40w speakers and sub will never sound great but they do sound better than the stock speakers in my Sony KD-34XBR970 HDTV:T.

I'm going to up grade my speakers very soon to the SBS-01 5.1 system:yay:, which should :hsd: compaired to my current set-up:bigsmile:.


----------



## Mark L

good luck with your system, I am also going through growing pains right now and just trying to decide which way I want to go.


----------



## sparky77

QUOTE=hyghwayman;85623]No Pictures:hissyfit:, Would love to see hm 3 ways![/QUOTE]

Sorry don't have a digital camera but here's the links to the parts I used.
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=290-325

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=280-105
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=264-500

The whole goal was a budget build and they sound way better than I was expecting, running in 2.0 the imaging is good enough to keep the dialog centered.


----------



## chelsea.tone

Acoustic Energy "AELITE" 3's Front L & R $1500
Acoustic Energy "AELITE" 2's Rear L & R $900
Acoustic Energy "AELITE" Centre $500
SVS 25-31PCi $900

Total $3800 :scared: UK prices :coocoo:

Will post some pix as and when i can :demon:


----------



## Steve.

Mains retailed for $2500, I picked them up for $1400 new.

Sub retailed for $1650 I got it for $1400.

Not cheap but not ridiculous either. Price isn't everything, my main PSB M2 Platinums cost less than other speakers I've had but sound better. I'd love them even if I paid list.


----------



## lalakersfan34

hyghwayman said:


> My $69.oo Cutris HTiB (DVD and 5.1 speakers) have gotten me by for three (3) years:unbelievable:. Fot the last two (2) years I've had those little 40w cubes hooked up to a Pioneer VSX-816 7.1SS Receiver w/ a Powered 40w subwoofer I aquired from a friend for $20.oo:clap:.
> 
> Now I know these whimpy 40w speakers and sub will never sound great but they do sound better than the stock speakers in my Sony KD-34XBR970 HDTV:T.
> 
> I'm going to up grade my speakers very soon to the SBS-01 5.1 system:yay:, which should :hsd: compaired to my current set-up:bigsmile:.


Hey, I'm glad you FINALLY get to get that SVS system. You've been talking about it for months and I've been hoping you'd be able to pull the trigger at some time . Now, not to get greedy, but I wonder if you could move up to the PB12-NSD (it's only $150 more)...after all, even with the PB12, the HT system will cost you less than the appeasement fees .

And now, so I don't get busted by Sonnie for being off topic (he's really good at realizing how well I waste space on this forum! :foottap, I'll take a guess that between speakers/subs I've spent around $2700 (this includes really cheap equipment I don't use anymore). Add in a modest $400 AVR, FBQ 2496, DVD player, HD DVD player, and PS3 and I'm up in the $4000 range. Again, modest, but not bad for a college student. It brings down my 900 cubic foot room :bigsmile:.

Congrats again, hyghwayman .


----------



## BrianAbington

Free!!!









Left overs from my sisters old shelf system.

Just using these untill I can build some of my own. 

They sounded horible on the aiwa system...but hooked up to my yamaha reciever and they actualy sound pretty good.

The woofers don't move alot of air but they play low...and sound pretty decent considering what they are.


----------



## bone215

300
300
350
350
350
400
1700


----------



## mdrake

So far to much. :bigsmile:

Onkyo 805 = 700
Sub Amp = 350
MMG W's = 300
Subwoofer = 175
DVD Player= 250


----------



## mekkanic

Klipsche Quintet III w/ Klipsche 10" Sub - $600 brand new
Denon AVR887 Receiver w/ 3yr replacement warranty - $290 open box at Circuit City 

$890....and it sounds pretty decent.


----------



## frosti7

Just try to explain to her logically, that spending 1k on a system is the same as taking 1k and throwing it away,
while spending alittle more would give you the benefits of value, investment, fun, listening experience, enjoyment....


----------



## eugovector

frosti7 said:


> Just try to explain to her logically, that spending 1k on a system is the same as taking 1k and throwing it away,
> while spending alittle more would give you the benefits of value, investment, fun, listening experience, enjoyment....


Alright Frosti7,

For starters, welcome to the shack.

For second, don't let me ruin your welcome, but I'm going to have to take issue with your recent posts. Can't help but notice that you've hit several threads, and in almost every case, you've advocated spending more money as a cure-all.

I have to say, blindly spending more money is one of the least effective was t get more out of yousystem. Contrary to what you state above, $1k will get you a very nice system, one that, when correctly set-up, will sound better than poorly set-up Dalis.

Are better engineered speakers usually more expensive then poorly engineered speakers...yeah you bet. And then there are some poorly engineered speakers that cost an arm and a leg (glass speakers anyone?).

Step into my room, close your eyes, and tell me how much everything costs: http://realht.info/about_me.html


----------



## mcloki

Total for my 5-channel Polk LSi system (LSi 15, C and 7's) $1500 all purchased used.

Total for my 2 SVS subs (purchased used) $750

Not counting my source, amp and preamp at about $2,300. Sounds great and highly recommended.

Michael


----------



## frosti7

eugovector said:


> Alright Frosti7,
> 
> For starters, welcome to the shack.
> 
> For second, don't let me ruin your welcome, but I'm going to have to take issue with your recent posts. Can't help but notice that you've hit several threads, and in almost every case, you've advocated spending more money as a cure-all.
> 
> I have to say, blindly spending more money is one of the least effective was t get more out of yousystem. Contrary to what you state above, $1k will get you a very nice system, one that, when correctly set-up, will sound better than poorly set-up Dalis.
> 
> Are better engineered speakers usually more expensive then poorly engineered speakers...yeah you bet. And then there are some poorly engineered speakers that cost an arm and a leg (glass speakers anyone?).
> 
> Step into my room, close your eyes, and tell me how much everything costs: http://realht.info/about_me.html


Thanks for the welcome
Buying the most expensive items isnt smarter then buying the cheapest.

What i was trying to explain is that buying the cheapest stuff would be much worse of investment then spending more on quality products,

This is the argument that i'd advise to hyghwayman, no matter if he wants to convince his wife to spend 100$ instead of 1$, or 1k instead of 500.


----------



## tonyvdb

hyghwayman said:


> I'm going to up grade my speakers very soon to the SBS-01 5.1 system:yay:, which should :hsd: compaired to my current set-up:bigsmile:.


Don, Have you received them yet? This is going to be a fantastic improvement over what you had! :T


----------



## thewire

I can't but barely keep track of what I payed for all of it. All of my amplifiers were from ebay and I got some good deals on each of the speakers as well.

Here is the MSRP of what I can more easily calculate close to.

Speakers - $5578.00

Amplification - $2,800.00

:dizzy:


----------



## Matt34

AV123 X-SLS *B-stock*- $135
AV123 X-CS *B-stock*- $110
BIC Acoustech surrounds- $175ish
2x HSU VTF 3.2- $900

HK 330 AVR *used*- $225
Pionner DV-588s DVD/SACD player- $175
3x Emotiva BPA-1- $375
SMS-1 *used*- $350


----------



## phule4

Fronts Jamo S606 $450
Center Jamo c60 $190
Surrounds S602 $100
Receiver Onkyo TX-SR606 $400
DVD Pioneer DV-400 $80
Remote Harmony 520 $60


----------



## superchad

I just upgraded to the new Neo panels for the midrange on my VMPS, add $1400 for all 12 drivers.:spend:


----------



## Guest

EugoVector,

My speakers (Martin Logan mains and subwoofer) come in at around 7K these days. But that isn't to say that this is the best sounding 2 channel rig that I've ever heard. But it is better than 99% of the other systems that I've heard out there.

In my experience, the DIYers and reverse engineerers are to be commended, but usually don't have a sound that is truly coherent and unfatigueing from bottom to top. Well researched and auditioned money is ALWAYS better than a back-yard mechanic with an oscilloscope.

~VDR


----------



## drdoan

Hi Matt, you might want to post in the new members area so we can say "hello". Have fun, Dennis


----------



## pademe

1 stock pair Wharfedale Opus 2 : 1900 € = 2984,5200 USD
1 stock Wharfedale Tri-Center : 900 € = 1413,7200 USD
1 stock pair Wharfedale Tri-Surround : 1090 € = 1712,1720 USD
1 New SVS SB12Plus : 1299 € = 2040,4692 USD

New Marantz DV7600 : 799 € = 1255,0692 USD
New Marantz CD6001 : 399 € = 626,7492 USD
New Marantz SR8002 : 1799 € = 2825,8692 USD
New JVC	HR-S7700EU (viedo recorder) : 399 € = 626,7492 USD
New Freecom Mediaplayer 350 WLAN 500Gb : 335 € = 526,2180 USD

New Belkin PureAV Home Theater Power Console PF40 : 339 € = 532,5012 USD

2nd hand Monster Sigma 2 speakercable : 250 € = 392,7000 USD
2nd hand Monster Sigma 2 interlink : 150 € = 235,6200 USD
Audio & Video Interlinks > 700 € = 1099,5600 USD
Oehlbach 2058 NF 1 Y-Adapter cinch naar 2x cinch (Subwoofer)
Interlink® 400 MkII Advanced Bandwidth Balanced® Audio Interconnect
Interlink® LightSpeed™ 100 High Performance Digital Fiber Optic Cable
2 * Interlink® Datalink 100 Low-Loss S/PDIF Style Digital Coaxial Cable
Audioquest Cables HDMI-3
2 * Audioquest Cables HDMI-X

2nd hand Marantz RC9200 remote : 175 € = 274,8900 USD

my HT set


----------



## Guest

I just got into DIY speaker building a little over a month ago and have already spent over $3700. This I know cause I just wrote a check to pay for over $5200 worth of PE orders, and I haven't even opened my Home Depot bill yet, waiting till I have a few beers before I open that one. Keep in mind that doesn't include my reciever, amps, pre-amps or power filters. 

Now I am 26 and not yet married but atleast your wife will see that your needs are well within reason. Plus the two of you will save money by staying home and watching movies with a nice sound system rather than going out. 

And, unlike alot of the items women buy, your speakers will be used everyday for hours and last for years at which point you can sell them and recover some of the cost. Try that with $200 pair of designer jeans.


----------



## JDRoberts

B&W 683 mains-$1400
B&W 686 Rears-$500
B&W HTM61 Center-$700

Twin 24"x6' Sonotubes and an 
EP2500 amp for sub duty-$1200
Pioneer Elite vsx82txv-$300


----------



## bac4822

2 pairs SVS SBS-01, SVS SCS-01 = $449
extra pair SVS SBS-01 = $149
SVS PB12-NSD = $499


----------



## reed.hannebaum

You can save a lot if your patient and willing to buy used. Items with a "?" were bought so long ago that I am guessing at the price.

*HT SYSTEM*
Front L/R: 2, Paradigm Studio 20; $556 (EBAY)
Center: 1, Paradigm Studio CC-470; $330 (EBAY)
Side Surrounds: 2, Paradigm ADP-470; $550 (Audiogon)
Rear Surrounds: 2, Paradigm Monitor-3; $500 (NEW)
Front Subs: 2, 15" sealed; $650 (DIY)
Rear Sub: 1, SVS PB12-Plus/2; $640 (Craig's list)

*2-CHANNEL SYSTEM*
Front L/R: 2, Magnapan MG12/QR; $800 (Audiogon)
Alt Front L/R; 2, Floorstanding Advents; $500? (NEW)

*LIVING ROOM SYSTEM*
Front L/R: 2, Polk Audio Monitor 5jr; $500? (NEW)
Center: 1, Polk Audio CS300; $150 (EBAY)
Side Surround: 2, Boston Acoustics A40; $350? (NEW)
Subwoofer: 1, Atlantic Technology T-70.1; $195 (NEW, discontinued)


----------



## Guest

i come to this forum mostly to dream. i bought my full 5 speaker polk set up on special at fry's for about $400


----------



## salvasol

> ... bought my full 5 speaker polk set up on special at fry's for about $400


My first speakers were Infinity TSS 750 ... I think I paid almost $300



flavo cadillac said:


> i come to this forum mostly to dream...


DOn't just dream ... look around for specials and upgrade like us "little by little" :yes:


----------



## Guest

All JBL gear

Mains $8,000pr
Rears $5,500pr
Centers $1,600pr
Subs DIY $1800pr

Total $16,900NZD / $12,055.95USD

then six 2 channel amps to drive them .... yeah baby :bigsmile:

Cheers
BIG


----------



## salvasol

Big Is Good said:


> All JBL gear


Models??? ... I have JBL Stadiums :bigsmile:

You might also post here http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=866797&page=124 ... they will love to hear your comments :yes:


----------



## thxgoon

Big Is Good said:


> All JBL gear
> 
> Mains $8,000pr
> Rears $5,500pr
> Centers $1,600pr
> Subs DIY $1800pr
> 
> Total $16,900NZD / $12,055.95USD
> 
> then six 2 channel amps to drive them .... yeah baby :bigsmile:
> 
> Cheers
> BIG



Sounds awesome! You should post some pics in the Member Systems forum. I'd love to see this


----------



## Guest

Too new to your forum so I can't post pics yet

Mains are L7s with a lot of modifications, only six pairs were done in NZ, one set recently sold and to replace these he spent $33K NZD :dizzy:, mods are 5" Focal driver all new cabinetry, it's fiberglass is rear ported with varying density foams to baffle, shape is bulbous behind the driver to inverse trumpet about 1.5" diameter on exit, I don't fully understand it, that's all inside the standard L7 cabinetry. The x-over has been reworked, I remember the caps were about $80NZD each, the resulting sound is fuller, a little softer highs and more accurate through out. Like any L7 they love loud :whistling:

Rears are standard L7s

Centers are L1s, soon to be changed to a custom setup designed by the same guy that did the L7 modifications, it will be a single L7 tweeter, two fives from the L7s and two eights, the x-over will be based on the existing modified L7s x-over

Subs are W12GTi x2 in three chamber bandpass cabinets (separate cabinets)

Cable is 8 core Proel, all 130meters of it

Cheers 
BIG


----------



## Guest

Chris Hagen is the designer of the JBL L series speakers from the 90s, after some time watching he jumps on the thread .... an awesome read for those that are interested 

Ahh ... poooos, I can't post a link yet either, sorry it's a great thread

I hope this link doesn't offend our kind host

Cheers
BIG


----------



## JCD

flavo cadillac said:


> i come to this forum mostly to dream. i bought my full 5 speaker polk set up on special at fry's for about $400


I think that looks like a gateway drug..

And I agree, upgrade little by little and you can find yourself with a wicked good setup before you know it.

Your pusher, 
JCD


----------



## looneybomber

Hmm, my system is far from done. At my parents I'm currently using
-Cerwin Vega LS12 towers
-Monitor Audio RS1 as a center
-Sony junky HTiB speakers for the rears.
-Pioneer VSX-1014

At my place, I'm using
-Cerwin Vega LS12 towers (yes I have two pair)
-Sony bookshelf speaker as my center
-Infinity SW-12 subwoofer
-Old Sony prologic receiver that came with my HTiB

*For my system I am working on building...*
-Two SDX-15's (550.00)
-Crown CE4000 (~600.00)
-Behringer DEQ2496 (~200.00)
-Behringer EP2500 (300.00)
-Just ordered two Lambda TD15h's and a single Fountek Neopro5i (~800)
Still need to order...​-two mids and another Neopro5i for my L/R's
-Behringer DCX2496 for my mains
-Four more amp channels for my mains
-Center channel I've not decided on, so I need those drivers
-Preamp/Reciever
-Surrounds...but will probably use what I have here for a while, maybe my LS12's?

I have no idea how much I'll be spending.


----------



## Moonfly

So far on Amp speakers and sub ive spent the equivelent of $5000 USD. I still need to buy a front 3 when Ive finally decided, looking at around the $3000 USD mark for those, then need to add BFD or equivilent.

Eventually I want to upgrade my AVR into a PRE/power combo.


----------



## acommonsoul

I have spent around $3500 on my system. It consists of Definitive c/l/r/2002, BP8B mains, BP2Xs for the rears, a Klipsch rw-12d sub and the Onkyo 606 receiver, which is a great budget receiver.....The SVS I heard is great...if she puts her foot down take a look at Fluance. I hear that they are very good beginner systems for the price. They run 199 and 299 for their whole system...minus sub....check their reviews out


----------



## kfalls

I have several systems and putting together a couple of others. Going most expensive to least. All the speakers I have are listed.

speaker system 1:
Legacy Focus Mains $6800
Legacy Silver Screen Center 1500
T&A P-30 3-way rears 1900
Klipsch R-3s side surrounds 550
Total $10,750

Speaker system II:
Klipsch Kg4 Mains $600
Klipsch KV3 Center 450
Klipsch klf-C7 alternate Center 600
Klipsch R-3 surround 550
SW8 550
ACI Saturn 800
Total $3550

Scandyna Minipod System
Minipods Black $600
Minipods Clear/Lucente 650
Looking for Cinepod
Total $1250

PSB Alpha Intro $60
Looking for C1 center and intro
surrounds
Total $60

Radio Shack LX5 system $450

B&W LM-1 $550

Genesis Genre II $400

Klipsch GMX D1.5 multi-media $299

Legacy In-Wall Gallery 4 pairs $460


----------



## BrianAbington

I got my KG4.2's for really cheap from a pawn shop. 
I loved the way the horns sounded, and the midrange and bass extension sounded really good...even hooked up to the sherwood reciver they use to demo stuff.

I tried talking them down on the $350 price...the kid who hooked them up called his manager over and they were talking quietly between the two of them.

The manager walks up to the counter where I was waiting and said that since each speaker had a non working woofer he'd sell them to me for $120. He thought that the previous owner blew out both woofers in one speaker and switched one working and one non working woofer around so they would each have one working and non working woofer.

Took them home...looked them up on line...and found out that the second woofer was a passive radiator.


HEHEHE...gota love that.

I actualy found someone on craigs list with a perfect set of KG 5.2s in the chicago area so I may pick them up when I move there this fall.


----------



## Mark

My first real HT setup was almost $3k for 5 speakers and a powered sub. At the time I was shopping for much higher priced speakers and having trouble justifying the expense when I heard a pair of Cambridge Soundworks Towers. They weren't as good as the the stuff I wanted, but the price was right and the sound was more than acceptable. Setup was:

CSW Tower Mains
CSW Center Stage
CSW The Surround (dipole speakers)
CSW PSW1 powered sub

FWIW, I just retired this system and have the entire setup listed on craigslist for $800. If anyone is near San Jose, CA and interested, shoot me a PM.

Years ago I picked up some ACI speakers for the bedroom and was very impressed. ACI is one of those brands that only sells direct, doesn't advertise, etc. They have continued to receive glowing reviews, and I absolutely love my bedroom setup, so I decided it was time to "ACI" my home theater. New setup is now:

ACI Sapphire XL2 mains
ACI Sapphire XL center
ACI Emerald surrounds
ACI Titian XL powered sub

By purchasing some "open B stock", catching ACI during a product transition, taking advantage of the down economy, and working some deals, I was able to get this complete system for not much more than my original CSW system. Even at the listed $4500 I feel this system is a bargan.


----------



## drdoan

Welcome Mark. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Mark

Thanks Dennis. Interesting to note the responses in this thread tend to fall into 3 basic categories:

1. Bargain hunter systems. These speaker systems are generally under $1k and were achieved by either buying used, home building, or searching out exceptional values. I'm sure some of these systems would impress the big budget guys, and some would not. Every system is a compromise, and my hat is off to those who managed to put together a system they were happy with in this price range.

2. Price/value systems. These speaker systems seem to be in the $3-5K range. These are "knee of the curve" type systems where funds were less constrained, but not unlimited. There appear to be a large number of choices in this price range that achieve excellent audio performance. It also appears large sums of money are required to achieve performance beyond this price range.

3. No compromise systems. These speaker systems are generally $7k and up - and often that is for 2 channel! These systems often represent the best that money can buy. Being fortunate to have friends with systems in this league I can tell you they are close to flawless. But the price of admission is high.

When considering the above, I think there are 2 important factors to keep in mind (ignoring the all important 3rd and 4th factors - your bank account and your spouse);

First is the listening room. No matter how much you spend on speakers, the room is going to have a large influence on the sound. $10k on a pair of speakers in a poorly set up room can sound worse than $1k speakers in a well set up room. Many of us don't have an isolated HT/listening room, and you can only go so far with acoustic treatments before the living space becomes impractical for daily life. 

Second is listening conditions. If you are not in an isolated room and other household members are doing other things in the house during your listening/movie watching, then background noise is going to mask many of the subtleties of a finer speaker system.

With the above in mind, I would be willing to bet many of the lesser priced systems are in smaller living spaces where there is less control over the acoustic properties and background noise. I'd also imagine most of the high end systems are in dedicated rooms with acoustic treatments. In my own case, the realities of my listing conditions limited what I was willing to spend.


----------



## ggallaway

I came from a $250 HTiB system from cambridge soundworks. I had the same issue with my wife when i said it was time to upgrade to something better. I conviced her to at least give it a try so I bought an open box onkyo $450, 7 NHT Superzero XU speakers $70/ea., and an B-Stock MFW-15 ~$400. so all in all I spent $1340 and she is like "I had no idea what we were missing, movies just are more enjoyable to watch!"


----------



## tonyvdb

There was a thread going some time ago about how much one needs to spend on a pair of speakers in order to hear a difference in quality (not factoring in room layout/acoustics). 

It seemed to be the general consensus that there is a huge step up between spending below $800 and again above the $5000 range.


----------



## mjb1023

I have about $5500 in speakers and about another $4500 in gear (not including my DLP rear Proj or stands). Like most Shackers, I have slowly upgraded my system when funds were available and have really enjoyed the journey so far. I consider myself very lucky to have a wife who understands and supports my hobby/obsession .(, we met at Circuit City! :laugh


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
This is my first post here. I am a member at Martin Logan Owners Club where I PM'ed with Sonny about his experience with his Martin Logan Spires. He also told me to check out this website so here I am.

My surround setup is all Martin Logan. Fronts: Martin Logan Vantage (5,700), Center: Martin Logan Stage (3000), Surround: Vista (4,295), Subwoofer: Paradigm Servo 15 V.2 (2200) Total $15,195 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## drdoan

Welcome Jack. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## tonyvdb

Yes, Welcome aboard Jack. Nice speaker system you have there. :T


----------



## DougMac

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> This is my first post here. I am a member at Martin Logan Owners Club


Welcome to the forum, Jack!

If you don't mind, tell us how you decided on ML's and what's your impression of your setup. Are you happy with your purchase and do you think it's a good value? Most ML owners answer with an enthusistic "yes" to both.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Thanx all for the welcome. I have been using Martin Logan's for over a decade. When given a proper amount of amplification, there is something beguiling about them. 

The new generation (Summit, Spire, Vantage, etc) are in some ways better. Unfortunately, they are also in some ways worse. Having an active bass section greatly improves efficiency. They use the B&O designed ICE modules (200 watts in the Vantage) to drive an 8" woofer. The bass is surprisingly robust given the size of the enclosure. My Paradigm sub is broken and I am currently running my system sans subwoofer. I must say that even without the sub, the system sounds amazing. I was expecting not to be able to enjoy my system while without a sub.

The downside to the new generation is in regards to scale. While Martin Logan claims that the Xstat panel offers much more sound in a smaller panel by virtue of more holes on the panel. When compared to the Prodigy, Ascent, etc, the soundstage is just not the same. Still sounds great. Just not as majestic if you will. Then again, the 12 thousand Dollar Summit X is tiny compared to the Prodigy. Amazingly, I am pretty sure the 4 thousand Dollar Ascent is bigger than the Summit.

In regards to value, it is a difficult decision. They certainly are not cheap. And while Martin Logan's have traditionally held excellent resale value, the new generation does not seem to hold their value as well. Still not bad. 

Of upmost importance with ML's is placement. If you are not able to have them setup a good few feet out in space, I would purchase another speaker. Sidewall interaction is very important as well. That and lots of stable current.

On the whole, I am very happy with my system. I really do like the Stage center channel. I love my Vantages and honestly believe they offer 95% of the performance of the 12k Summit X for under 6K.
I am not a big fan of Martin Logan's Design Series. Especially the ones which instead of a electrostatic panel use a ATF ribbon. Furthermore, instead of being made in Kansas as all ML's had been, they are outsourced to China.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DougMac

Jack, excellent evaluation. You'll be an asset to the forum!


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Thank you. And thanks again for the warm welcome. I am very grateful that Sonny spent some time at Martin Logan Owners Club and he told me about this forum.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## HionHiFi

I came from a Cerwin Vega Speaker System mated to a Sony receiver can't remember the model number but it was the first Sony ES receiver with Radio Frequency Egg Remote Control c. 1994-1996, anchoring the system was a nice sounding JBL Subwoofer. 

All this was purchased from AAFES (BX) I got back in my U.S. Army days in Kitzingen, Germany. Actually I purchased the system in Wurzburg, Germany where the US Army AAFES was located. I was rocking in the baracks. 

Nowadays I run a 2-channel rig consisting of the following equipment:
Cambridge Audio 840a Integrated Amplifier | Vandersteen 2CE Signatures | Oppo DV-980H | Plus other gear to make it all work together. I purchased the speakers used but they retailed for $1995 or so I believe. I'm new to the Vandersteen's so I'm taking time to settle into their sound. Total system cost approaches $5K.


----------



## wsu99999

I spent 500 dollars on my current 2ch setup. 450 dollars for a pair of Klipsch LaScalas. I picked up a Nakamichi Sa3 for 50 bucks. Both are acoustically perfect. I recapped the LaScalas crossovers and refinished the vaneer. They look amazing and sound even better. I had a pair of Forte II's and Heresy and a DIY sub that I no longer use, just moved to 2ch.


----------



## GregBe

I have about $3000 in my speakers and sub
-Era Design 5 mains
-Era Design 5LCR center
-Era Design 4 surrounds
-SVS PB10 Sub 

I used to have $7000 in speakers and subs
-Monitor Audio Gold GR10
-Monitor Audio GRLCR center
-Monitor Audio GRFX surrounds
-JL Audio F113 Sub

I like my current system a lot better, so money isn't everything.


----------



## Jason1976

I am cheap. I bought my speakers at a garage sale. 30 dollars for a 6.1 speakers. yamaha. each speaker has 5 speakers. 1 tweeter two midrange and two bass speakers that look the same as the midrange speakers. the powered subwoofer works great. here they were still in the plastic. the guy bought them and never set them up. my issue is my receiver is only 5.1 channels. I am thinking of buying another matching speaker and getting a 7.1 channel receiver. I saw matching speakers on ebay. were the person was selling each speaker by itself. but i am going to end up paying more for one speaker then i did for the hole set.

I also have nice vintage speakers that blow away a lot of the 1,000 dollar plus speakers. I bought one set at a yard sale for 15 dollars. 15" woofers with ribbion & horn tweeters and a big midrange, and they blow away my friends MTS-01 Tower Speakers. talk about bang for the buck. if I am watching an movie with them hooked up you can feel things explode.


----------



## Ayreonaut

I bought my Dali IKON 6s via Audiogon from a guy calling himself The Audio Pimp. What a name! I paid about $1100 or so. I haven't heard speakers for less than $2000 that I would rather have.

I built my IB subwoofer for about $800 including four Mach5 MJ-18 drivers, a Carvin HD-1800 amplifier and the building materials. It's got to be the best $800 subwoofer system in the world.

My surrounds, four Yamaha NS-AP16s, were part of my first HTiB. Practically free.


----------



## chrischaos

My Upstairs LR- Energy C-8's (used 1 yr)-$800, my centre DY CLR 2000 (new) $485, my rears Energy something? (10 yrs old) about $250. New PC13 ultra sub-$1925.00 (all pricing canadian)
Downstairs- Swan Diva 6.2 5 speaker set-up $2860.00. DIY 2 sonotube with dual driver ( yet to be completed) estimated finish cost-$2500.00 ( again, canadian)


----------



## lbstyling

centre, triangle leo major £1300
surround L+R, diy volt/audax (10inch mid) with atc scm super upper mid- £2000
rears, seas excel 3 ways with hiquiphon tweeter- £2000
subs -2 paradigm servo 15's about £700 each =£1400
rear centers,seas excel 3ways- £2000
spare pairs- jbl l100centurys-mint -£400. kiplisch tangents-£300,diy dayton/vifa xt 2 ways-£700.
on the way- 4 way accuton monsters- similar to the soups.-£4500
=£14,600 =approx $21,000.

$1000??? i could have left that much out in the change from buying this lot!


----------



## DaveN

I've got about $9,000 in my 5.1 system.


----------



## recruit

My M&K system IIRC roughly £7000, brilliant with movies and not too bad for music although it is a sub/sat system, and sound even better now I have the Arcam AV888...


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
John, M&K makes truly splendid speakers. Utterly faithful to the source material. And with most Room EQ systems advocating crossing over at 80 Hz and higher, a ultra high quality sub/sat system makes a good deal of sense. With Audyssey, when all speakers are set to 80 Hz the Subwoofer channel gets 8 times the filtering applied.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

Hi Jack, yep tbh sat/sub systems have worked better in my room due to the size and structure, floorstanders have posed more problems in the bass regions, at least with the setup I have now I am able to get a good balance without using lots of EQ


----------



## deafbykhorns

Khorns- $1800
Crossover mods- $500
Speakercraft sides- $800
Speakercraft rear-700
Velodyne sub- $3800


----------



## the_diyr

Ok I am going to finally answer this one .. Dont laugh.. 
Fisher ST-828's including repair cost - 45.00
RSVIDEO Infinity Center Channel Including repair Cost - 27.00
Yamaha Powered 10inch Sub - 99.00
Altec 8 inch powered sub - 5.00 ( from Goodwill )
Pioneer Surround 5.25 2way Surround speakers - 10.00
And Magnovox Rear Surrounds - Free From a carport sale
Total cost 186.00

WOW and what is really crazy about this is they actually sound great .. Except maybe the rear surrounds which I really cant tell because I hardly ever hear them... Also my Den is so small that I do not think I could fit another peice of furniture in hear.. Thats why I havent rebuilt my Technics vintage speakers yet ...I got them for 15.00 .. I may also Schedule another speaker shopping day next month .. But right now I am building a equipment rack.. Got to Love them Pawn Shops and Goodwill stores ...:T:bigsmile:


----------



## Yad

hi everybody. I think, my DIY system costs approx 6000 dollars (incl. DAC, speakers & amplifier)


----------



## panaman

I spent $150 bucks on my energy classics and about 10 years ago I spent $250 bucks on my sony 12 inch subwoofer.... so I have $400 bucks invested


----------



## geforce1999

My existing setup:

AVR: Yamaha 1900 US$1100
Front: JBL L880 US$515
Center: Heco Argon US$570
Surround: Yamaha (free from my sis)
Sub: Cerwin Vega 15" US$425
TV: Sumsung 46" LCD US$2K

Recently purchased the following:
Optoma HD20 for US$999
SVS PB12+ US$1428 (bought from Singapore dealer)


----------



## hyghwayman

Hi everyone:wave:,

WoW, I would like to thank everyone who has posted to this thread. I asked this question almost two years ago and it's still going. 
Bad news everyone, I still have those whimpy speakers:hissyfit: I started with over four years ago.
Good news is we bought our 1st home and I've been given the green light to set up my HT room the way I want, which includes speakers I think (at least that's how I'm going to see it), so I may get new speakers this coming Marchraying:.

Here are a few pictures of my new set up;
















We just moved in less than a month ago and still have a lot of boxes all over the place. I'll post some better pictures when I get more unpacked and everything set up the way I want. I'm planning on painting too:bigsmile:.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Nice. A Sony 34XBR970. I have a 34XBR910 that is my Bedroom set. It used to be my main display, but in my new house it is over 15 feet from the display to the viewing position.

I love my 34XBR, but it weighs over 200 pounds. However, it is one of the purest displays ever made.
That is great you got the green light to get new speakers in March.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DENphotog

Fun stuff, 

This is my entire HT system:
Harmon Kardon AVR 146- $150
Center-JBL LC1 -$140
Mains- JBL L830 -$170
Surrounds- JBL L830 -$180
Sub- Infinity BU-2 12” 120w -$65
100” screen -$110
Projector- Viewsonic PJ-406 -$350
Sony PS3- $300
So about $1465 for the whole thing

I got the AVR 146 and JBL's on ebay and the sub on craigslist for dirt cheap. 
BTW I've got M&K S-1C's and an MK sub in my bedroom- $300 total off craigslist.


----------



## drdoan

Great set up! Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Sthrndream

9 channel Def Tech HT system purchased new from the dealer at a reasonable "bulk" discount.
HT System:
Def Tech BP2002TL $1,500.00
Def Tech BP2004TL $1,100.00
Def Tech CLR 2500 $600.00
Def Tech BPX $500.00
Def Tech UIW BPA $350.00
Subs:
Dual MFW-15s $1,200.00
Dual Epik Empires $1,600.00
Total $6,850

3 channel system
Swan D2.1se $500.00
Swan CP3 $250.00
SVS 16-46NSD $550.00
Total $1,300.00

Those are the current main systems. I have at least 6 sets of various speakers and a few older subs in storage.

I do keep track of what I've spent for each piece over the years and it sure adds up! It's an expensive hobby but it keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## eugovector

How do you like the swans? The buzz around that brand seems to have died down, but they are very competitively priced.


----------



## Sthrndream

eugovector said:


> How do you like the swans? The buzz around that brand seems to have died down, but they are very competitively priced.


I actually got them and a pair of Ascend Sierras to compare and I preferred the sound of the Swans over the much lauded Sierras. I got them both for basically the same price so it really was a question of which pair I liked more.


----------



## Ronm1

Integrated HT/2ch
$2300 5.1 L/R main towers, lrg ctr, 2 side/sur dipoles, 10" sub
excellent for ht and Hires multi
Holds its own quite well on 2ch


----------



## bambino

Just don't tell my wife :devil:. I've probly got close to $7000 all said and done tied up in my speaker setup................. WOW! I just scared my self thinking about that:yikes:. Ahh it's well worth it :T


----------



## FlashJim

$135 shipped for my JBL NSP-1. I found an almost brand new set on ebay. They were intended to be temporary until I built my new speakers. They are still in service. 

My sub, on the other hand, was about $1000 with drivers, wood, cables and EP2500.


----------



## luckydevil13

Legacy Focus Mains $6800
Legacy Silver Screen Center 1500
T&A P-30 3-way rears 1900
Klipsch R-3s side surrounds 550
Total $10,750


----------



## Spuddy

If you're a "good condition used" bargain hunter, eBay and Craigslist are a gold mine 

-Onkyo Integra DTR 5.5 receiver: $200 used on eBay
-Velodyne SPL1200 sub: $440 used (with brand new factory-replaced amp plate!) on eBay 
-Klipsch RF-5 Towers (2): $550 great condition used on eBay, had to drive 3.5 hours down and 3.5 hours back to pick up
-Klipsch RC-3II Center: $180 great condition used on eBay
-Klipsch RF-3 Towers (2): $300 used, almost flawless shape, had to drive 6 hours total to get
-Wiring/gold connectors/SPL meter/etc: maybe $100?

Total: $1,770 (so that's why I didn't have much of a downpayment for my car.. :whistling: ) I don't like looking at the total, so I'll just keep saying I got great individual used prices haha


----------



## htsas11

My speaker setup:

Front : PSB Platinum T8 
Center: PSB Synchrony One C 
Rear Surround: PSB Platinum S2 
Sub: Two Definitive Technology SuperCube Reference 120v Subwoofer 
R and L surround: Pioneer in ceiling 8" SIC 851 

Total cost $10700.00


----------



## mactuna

Proac 3.5 fronts
DIY centre speaker
Proac R2S Rears
Tannoy Arena Back Rears

Around 4500£.
Electronics though...is far worse


----------



## Ares

The system I recently bought goes like this.

Denon 1910= $488
PSB T45= $479
PSB C60= $259
PSB B15= $249
PSB Sub6i= $499 
Total $1974 before tax.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Tony,
Props again for sticking to your plan of buying local and putting together a great HT. The C60 was an excellent choice. As were all of your decisions. 

PSB makes great Speakers and I truly believe Paul Barton is a genius. A few moons ago, I owned Stratus Silver i's and absolutely loved them. The Image Series sound as good as some Speakers costing multiples of the price of them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares

Thanks JJ, but I took the advice from you guys an ran with it, I have no regrets and being able to stay local was a plus since Sat.Audio is a small business I like to give them my support if I can. Well maybe next year or the year after I will upgrade the receiver. I audition the ML's you have for fronts and rears since they had them very nice, but a little out of my range maybe in my next life.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Forget about the next life amigo. You purchased fantastic Speakers at a great price that will hold their resale value. 

I started off with Paradigm Monitor 7's my Freshmen Year at UGA. I coupled with a flagship JVC AVR which I sold off right before it was discontinued. 

As years went by, I would constantly buy and try different AVR's and Speakers always selling them before they got too old. Never an issue with Speakers, but with AVR's, selling at the right time makes a huge difference.

My current setup is the culmination of almost a dozen years of constantly buying gear at low prices that were desirable and using the proceeds of selling old gear to continually upgrade.

It helped that I worked in an AV Store in Charleston, SC right after I graduated from UGA. It allowed me to purchase many things at cost and sometimes below. That was huge.

I got unbelievably lucky with my Martin Logans. A good friend who I worked with in Charleston took a job in Charlotte where he was an ML Dealer. I was able to get my Vantages for 5% over cost right at the time of release. My little brother had a spare Martin Logan Cinema and voila, I had a matching Front Stage.

When Sound Advice/Tweeter went under, I got lucky beyond words. I picked up my Stage for 1,250 Dollars and Vista's for 1300 Dollars for a pair. That and a 600 Dollar BDI Deploy Max Rack for 28 Dollars because the liquidators left off the zero and the disgruntled, soon to lose his job Salesperson, sold it to me with a smile on his face. He had been repeatedly told that things had to sell for exactly what the liquidators placed on the Sales Tag for each Product. That was a good day.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## chadnliz

VMPS FF3SRE updated panels and outboard active crossover $10,000
VMPS 626SR $1500
BW series 600 dipoles (4) $1300
HSU 12V Sub I think it was $600 or so

other system
Vandersteen Quatro wood Signature $11000
Vandersteen VCC5 Center $1995
Klipsch RS62 surrounds $1100
Klipsch T5650S in wall rears $1000
Definitive Tech Supercube (old and I think it was $1600)


----------



## rdaltx

In 1996 I bought:
2- JBL L-7s $999 list ea.
2- Jbl L-1s $335 "
1- JBL CL-505 center $330

In today dollars these would be over $4300. I bought these from a circut city store manager just after they were discontnued for a little under $900. I have never been sorry.

rdaltx

PS:this is now the bedroom system.


----------



## kflory

Interesting thread, a little old, but why not...

In 1994:
Infinity Kappa 7.1 series II - $1600 for the pair (mains, @ list)

Updated surrounds this summer:
Infinity ERS610 - $600 for the pair (surround, $1200 list)

Also added sub last month:
Infinity PS212W - $400 (sub, $629 list)


----------



## Tdub

Well, I have gone through a few different setups in the last the month. I just sold my Paradigm 7's about 20mins ago so here is the new setup:

-Onkyo 707 reciever (might be on it's way out though) $330
-4 Paradigm Monitor 9's V.5 $ 1400

I still need a sub and cc.


----------



## domwilson

Use woman's logic...Find some on sale and say "Honey, they were on sale so I saved a bundle."


----------



## aceinc

Psst don't tell anyone, I bought my KEF 105/4s for $40.00 and that included a Carver Receiver. My center, subs and rears are DIY. My surrounds are Mirage Omni 260 for $150.

Paul


----------



## TypeA

6 Infinity 162s $480
2 Sets of AM40 brackets $140
1 Infinity PC350 $200
2 Hsu VTF2 Mk 3 $1250
1 Onkyo 3007 $1100
Speaker Mods $150
------------------------
*$3320*
Onkyo provides audio/video to a 2nd zone plus audio in zone 3.


----------



## JohnJSmith

I started with an Onkyo HTIB 7.1 system, and I've been gradually replacing all the components.

Dual AV123 MFW-15 subs - $1100
AV123 X-Statik fronts and X-Voce center - $1200

I just ordered a pair of PSB Imagine-S surrounds for $900 and a Denon AVR-4311ci for $1600, so I'm in for about $3200 on speakers and $4800 total. Only the rear surrounds will be left from the original HTIB.


----------



## hwkn

My system cost somewhere in the $700-$800 range[Advent Baby II's in front,Boston Acoustic center speaker,Yamaha YST-SW60 sub and Boston Acoustic A40 Series II's in the rear].


----------



## coleco

I've got a pair of Linn Espeks - were $6k for pair.


----------



## coleco

Now that I'm not considered a new member - check out linn's at www.linn.co.uk great high-end compoents...


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Linn makes fantastic equipment and are one of my favorite A/V Companies out there. I am sure your Speakers bring a smile to your face every time you play a piece of music.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## hearingspecialist

ummm, is this with the wifey knowing or the truth???


----------



## TypeA

hearingspecialist said:


> ummm, is this with the wifey knowing or the truth???


'Dont ask dont tell' has only been repealed in regards to US military personnel, rule remains in effect for the household sir


----------



## chashint

The MSRP for my 5 speakers was $4000.
I got really lucky and caught a weekend sale at an authorized dealer and got them for $2150.
Give the 'ol brick and mortar a point ;-)


----------



## DanTheMan

my 5 Behringer B2031P cost me $444 and 2 Allison subs $350. So $794 for the speakers and they are fairly high performance. I got a bargain on the Onkyo TX-NR1007 for $450.

Dan


----------



## Wardsweb

I have four working systems at the moment and a room for gear presently not in use. The main systems speakers costs are as follows: home theater using custom factory Klipsch Jubilee speakers approx. $9000 plus the Danley Sound Labs DTS-10 horn subwoofer around $1000, 2-channel digital using Marting Logan Prodigy approx. $ 12000, 2-channel vinyl rig using DIY approx. $3000 spent (would cost about $10000 if purchased, vintage system using Altec Valencia appox. $800. The gear covers the spectrum: McIntosh, Conrad Johnson, Krell, Carver, Shanling, Clearaudio, Spread Spectrum Technologies, Oppo, Onkyo, Yamaha, JBL, Parasound, Pioneer, and on... call it a hobby, passion, obsession, lunacy.


----------



## eusoro

Well .. My Polk RTI a9 and a6 center $2290
Polk RTI7 surround... $200
Polk tsi 100 high and rear $400
Polk monitor50 wides....200
2 klipsch sub 12s $750
Onkyo 3008..$1699
Parasound 1200 markII $380..(used)

.


----------



## porthopeguy

Hi there.

Athena's F2.2 - slightly enjoyed at a local Future Shop - $599
New Athena's C1.2 and R1.2 - $300 from a store in Rochester (not including the $140 spent on booze at a liquor store in upper New York state - kid in a candy store syndrome :jiggy
And finally, Athena P4100 sub - $500 dollars bought locally.
So the grand total comes in somewhere around $1500 - depending on the value of the Canadian dollar :laugh:


----------



## nezff

Klipsch RF63s and RC64 $1800
eD Dual subs $1360
Klipsch RF62s $750

Close to $4000


----------



## smercer1000

2 Channel
Classe Integrated CAP-150 $1700
Dynaudio Contour 1.3's $2200

7 Channel
Anthem MRX 500 $1700
Paradigm Mini Monitor v.6 $600 x 3 pairs
Paradigm CC-390 v.6 $800
Paradigm DSP-3200 12" $900 x 2

So about $10,000 total plus sources


----------



## zman

I spent about 1000


----------



## dwell

Sonus Faber Concerto speakers, fixed stands, and a Solo center speaker about $2000.
Radio Shack Minimus 7 surrounds...free from my dad.
Sony STR-DE835 receiver for power right now.

Eventually I will build a sub to go with the Concerto's, but that is after building a tube preamp and tube monoblocks to power them. All the preamp and monoblock chassis work is done and parts all purchased, have to find time to do the solder work and test.

The wife thought my speakers cost $7000 and never said a word for 2 years!!! I love my honey, she is truly an angel. The big joke between us now is everything we look at to purchase is worth "less than those $7000 speakers."


----------



## caper26

3 X Energy FPS: $100 ea on Kijiji (MSRP ~$500 ea)
4 X Energy LCR: $75 ea on ebay (wwstereo) (MSRP ~$380 ea)
Monitor Audio RS-w12: $400 on kijiji (MSRP ~$1399)
2 X Energy RC70: $500 ea Futureshop (MSRP ~$1,500 ea)


----------



## Derry

I'll include the HT room they are setting in as I would not have the speakers if the HT room was not available,,


$35,000


Derry


----------



## iskandam

Wardsweb said:


> I have four working systems at the moment and a room for gear presently not in use. The main systems speakers costs are as follows: home theater using custom factory Klipsch Jubilee speakers approx. $9000 plus the Danley Sound Labs DTS-10 horn subwoofer around $1000, 2-channel digital using Marting Logan Prodigy approx. $ 12000, 2-channel vinyl rig using DIY approx. $3000 spent (would cost about $10000 if purchased, vintage system using Altec Valencia appox. $800. The gear covers the spectrum: McIntosh, Conrad Johnson, Krell, Carver, Shanling, Clearaudio, Spread Spectrum Technologies, Oppo, Onkyo, Yamaha, JBL, Parasound, Pioneer, and on... call it a hobby, passion, obsession, lunacy.


That's very impressive! I'd love to get my ears on the Jubilees some day


----------



## rab-byte

Custom finished Martin Logan Vantages with matching Depth-i sub ~$8000

Pioneer elite SC-05 ~$1800 new

Yamaha 5 disc sacd/DVD-A player great deal @ $100 

Project Debut III turn table ~$350

Panamax power center ~$350

= ~$10600 so far

(Already had PS3, TV, Wii, and TV stand)

Wife who indulges my obsession riceless:


----------



## isaeagle4031

My current speakers are DIY 2 ch. I spent about $30 on the drivers and about that on the x-overs, The cabinets are refurbed from a garage sale ($5) add in my time and other stuff I added to the boxes and I'm around $100. The amp is an older Awia and a Denon 5disc dvd/cd player.

I'm starting a build today that will be using another DIY design (total cost outlay about $300) and will use a pair of towers with dual 4" drivers and a single tweeter and a seperate 8" powered sub. A sony processor and the same dvd player. A dayton amp will drive the fronts. No center, no surrounds (room simply is not large enough to make them worthwile). Total for all components is still under $700.


----------



## USSOCOM

I know the question only asks about speakers, not components, but many people seem to be including their other gear as well, and it is very interesting to see, so I will contribute too:

Receiver: *Pioneer SX-1980* $1500 & *Pioneer SX-980* $500
Tape Deck: *Nakamichi Dragon* $750 (have a lot of cassettes & plan to record new ones to metal tape)
TV: 52" LCD *Phillips* (never watch it) $2000
Subwoofer: *Velodyne DD-15* $1500
Speakers: *EPI-200B* $300 & hopefully soon to have *Rocket RS850 Sigs* $1250 (with some upgrades)
Turntables: *Bang & Olufsen Beogram 8000 (MM20CL cartridge) and 8002 (MMC2 cartridge)* $2000 for both (have lots of vinyl)
CD & DVD players were gifts & are probably unremarkable late models (Sony & Panasonic)
Plan on a different CD player, but I haven't decided what to go after...maybe the Nakamichi Dragon, but we'll see...

Still working on cables and interconnects. Project in progress...


----------



## DanTheMan

Congrats on the Dragon! That's a great and rare machine.

Dan


----------



## Steeve-O

I wanted to spend around 500-750$... Searched for speaker information on google. Ended here... And spent 2000$ (That include all the shipping, taxe and brokerage fee to canada).

But I love my Onkyo TX-SR608 and my SVS S2 serier 5.0 speaker  My DIY subwoofer sound amazing.

Now I kind of like the SVS quality and find that the M serie look nice :sarcastic:

And I have a nice subwoofer project in my head for this summer that will certainly cost me 1000 to 1250$.

So yeah guy you make me spend alot of money but my ears can now enjoy some good sound :R I don`t know where this will end but I bet in a few years I will have spend a few more hundred or thousand $$


----------



## Stealthlude

I bought my Polk LSi9, LSi7, and LSiC used... but with my passive subwoofers not including amps or dsp...

About $2500 for speakers only.

If I didn’t find the deal on the polks I would have ended up buying something more expensive as there wasn’t much I found at the price I wanted to pay.

I can agree with others... 1k for 5 speakers seems somewhat budgetary especially if ur hanging out at these forums not at best buy looking got a home theater in a box.

My finished humble baller on a budget HT was about $7,000 complete.


----------



## gorb

Energy RC-10 $300
Orb Audio Super Eight $0

Energy RC-50 $503
Energy RC-LCR $302
Energy CB-5 $60

Not counting amplification and all that stuff, only $1165


----------



## rab-byte

Stealthlude said:


> If I didn’t find the deal on the polks I would have ended up buying something more expensive as there wasn’t much I found at the price I wanted to pay.
> 
> I can agree with others... 1k for 5 speakers seems somewhat budgetary especially if ur hanging out at these forums not at best buy looking got a home theater in a box.
> .



Agreed 
You'll tend to have your budget bumped up by researching before you buy but you will be much happier and will not be upgrading as soon. 

I would say that you can still find good options at brick and mortar shops (big boxes included) the trick is to find someone at the store who is knowledgeable and trustworthy. Not always the easiest thing to accomplish. Especially the knowledgable part. I worked in an MHT (magnolia home theater) for 5 years before moving to the install side and I'll tell you not everyone takes their job seriously but the people who do are wonderful resources.


----------



## lv jk

I spent around $7000 for my speakers 7.2 system.


----------



## Moonfly

Retail on mine would likely be around 4.5k (7k USD) including amp and cables but Ive paid a nice chunk less


----------



## Theresa

Eton Symphony 7 kits ~$1,200
ScanSpeak Rediscovery kit ~$600
Emotiva ERD-1s ~$289
2 DIY subs ~$1,000
Does not include electronic crossovers and amps that are integral to the speakers.


----------



## Theresa

I've done a bit of research on the Yamaha's with the Berrylium tweeters and they measure like other speakers of their age. I know how the nostalgia bug is though.


----------



## JoeESP9

The roughly $4000 I spent in 1989 when`inflation adjusted is $7389 in today's money. BTW that includes 4 ESL's and one dual woofer system.


----------



## tesseract

Moonfly said:


> Retail on mine would likely be around 4.5k (7k USD) including amp and cables but Ive paid a nice chunk less


Getting a good deal adds to the enjoyment, no? :spend: Are we including amps and cables? My Exposure 2010S amp, MIT and Ultralink cables cost a bit. And I honestly don't know how many speakers I have around here, I have old junk, new in the box and everything in between. So I'll just post about my primaries.

My current modest speaker system:

- B&W 602S3
- Sanus stands (gotta have stands)
- CHT CS-18.T Duo 

Retail: $2096
Actual: $1275

New mains are on the horizon, hopefully this fall or sooner. Possibly going with a waveguide/controlled directivity design, maybe even a DIY.


----------



## blackzarg

My Rockets and MFW....the typicAl 2600k including shipping. Powered by an onkyo tx-sr876 which was about $950.

My Infinity Beta setup (four beta 20s, one beta c250) was about $250, plus $130 for a used BIC h100. Good deals! Powered by a Harman kardon avr-247, Which was $220.


----------



## Hipsigti

I have polk monitor 50's and center channel and surrounds are owm3's polk psw-10 375$ for all of it and receiver is pioneer vsx1020-k for 375$ sounds amazing.


----------



## bucky925

Around $5000 for Klipsch 7.1 two in wall subs, the rest in celling speakers....don't scrimp !


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hipsigti said:


> I have polk monitor 50's and center channel and surrounds are owm3's polk psw-10 375$ for all of it and receiver is pioneer vsx1020-k for 375$ sounds amazing.


Hello,
Welcome to HTS. I am so glad you are happy with your HT and you definitely choose gear which offers excellent performance and value.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Hipsigti

Thanks


----------



## morik

Hmm I got:
2 OMD-15 towers for mains: $900
4 OMD-5s for surrounds/rears: $600
An OMD-C1 for the center, at $270
An Onkyo TX NR 3008 receiver: $1230
(Free shipping on all of the above)
2 Rythmik Audio F15HP subwoofers: $2150 (shipped)

And then a variety of cables/wire and cable sleaving, connectors, etc etc
Lets say another $300 (lot of 30ft + runs. Its actually probably more than that cause I gratuitously buy all sorts of cables and connectors, and I got a roll of 200ft of speaker wire but haven't used it all, etc etc).

Grand total of $5450


----------



## Jungle Jack

morik said:


> Hmm I got:
> 2 OMD-15 towers for mains: $900
> 4 OMD-5s for surrounds/rears: $600
> An OMD-C1 for the center, at $270
> An Onkyo TX NR 3008 receiver: $1230
> (Free shipping on all of the above)
> 2 Rythmik Audio F15HP subwoofers: $2150 (shipped)
> 
> And then a variety of cables/wire and cable sleaving, connectors, etc etc
> Lets say another $300 (lot of 30ft + runs. Its actually probably more than that cause I gratuitously buy all sorts of cables and connectors, and I got a roll of 200ft of speaker wire but haven't used it all, etc etc).
> 
> Grand total of $5450


Hello,
Very nice setup. I am sure the dual Subwoofers really make for an engrossing HT experience.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eyleron

I think when people are faced with a new unknown category of spending, they somehow throw out the adage "you get what you pay for."

Everyone in the U.S. understands cars, for instance. $9k buys you a bottom of the barrel car, that will move you from point a to point b. $24k improves performance, space, features, noise, luxury, etc. $40k entry level luxury, and more diminishing returns on up.

Yet newbie HT enthusiasts are shocked when they find out that a $200 sub won't give them reference bass. 

In the web development industry, we saw companies who paid tens of thousands on traditional media balk at a fraction of that for website and software, and they'd hope that someone's kid could deliver what they needed (in the 90s).

I guess it's all about educating yourself about best practices, system goals, and then what the price performance curve is at.


----------



## Jungle Jack

eyleron said:


> I think when people are faced with a new unknown category of spending, they somehow throw out the adage "you get what you pay for."
> 
> Everyone in the U.S. understands cars, for instance. $9k buys you a bottom of the barrel car, that will move you from point a to point b. $24k improves performance, space, features, noise, luxury, etc. $40k entry level luxury, and more diminishing returns on up.
> 
> Yet newbie HT enthusiasts are shocked when they find out that a $200 sub won't give them reference bass.
> 
> In the web development industry, we saw companies who paid tens of thousands on traditional media balk at a fraction of that for website and software, and they'd hope that someone's kid could deliver what they needed (in the 90s).
> 
> I guess it's all about educating yourself about best practices, system goals, and then what the price performance curve is at.


Hello,
I place much of the blame on the Boseification of the unfettered masses. The sad fact is a very small amount of people have heard let alone owned a true Full Range Sound System. Not including Movie Theaters. Though, many play at lower volumes due to the proximity of the Theaters from one another at the local Megaplex. Of course, there are some gems out in Los Angeles, but most folks do not have Movie Theaters of such high quality.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA

As a former Best Buy employee I was amazed at the markup home speakers carried when compared to anything else sold in the home theater department, save maybe interconnects and accessories. Getting what you pay for in regards to speakers seems inaccurate, you can get remarkable performance for very little outlay.


----------



## eyleron

Well that's kinda of what I mean by looking at price performance curve.
There are expensive speakers that measure and perform terribly.

You have to factor internet direct in to that as well. 

I can't think of any speaker or sub I'd want to purchase at Best Buy for getting near reference levels in a theater.


----------



## Parks

I have to disagree. I have def tech 8080 towers, 4 8080 surround, the matching center and it's reference by anyone's standards granted best buy had to special order them but still. The only thing I bought elsewhere was an SVS PC 13 ultra, and it makes for one awesome setup.
Oh by the way, total cost was around $5500.


----------



## eyleron

Good point... I was only thinking about what I see in the stores, and in full disclosure I'm in a state with BB's that have very limited inventories.


----------



## Parks

The ones around usually either stock or can order some pretty good stuff. B&W, Martin Logan, Def Tech, etc. Not bad for a big retail chain


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I have now added a MartinLogan Descent i to go along with the Martin Logan Depth Subwoofer I had, As I have dual Subwoofer Outputs on my 3007, it could not have been easier.

So this is my System 
MartinLogan Vantages Mains (5695 MSRP)
Martin Logan Stage Center Channel (3000 MSRP)
MartinLogan Vistas Surrounds (4395 MSRP)
MartinLogan Descent i Subwoofer (3495 MSRP)
Martin Logan Depth Subwoofer (1995 MSRP)

I also have a pair of ML Montages (1500 MSRP) that I am thinking about adding for use as Wides for an Audyssey DSX Setup.

Total MSRP with Montages: $20,080.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tesseract

eyleron said:


> I'm in a state with BB's that have very limited inventories.


Ha, me too! I see all these people typing about B&W, Martin Logan, etc. in a Best Buy. Not here, that's for sure.

I kinda hope it doesn't happen, I really like the hifi store that sells B&W here, I'd hate to see them close their doors. We just lost a store that sells Wilson, Gallo and other nice stuff last month. :rolleyesno:


----------



## Jasonpctech

Front mains- *Klipsch Cornwall's *84' 1.5's $400
Front B- *Klipsch Heresy's *77' I's recapped (Dolby height or Zone2) $300
Center- *PolkCS350-LS* (modded to better voice match horns) $60
Side surround- *Polk FXi50* (dipole) $65
Surround back-*Klipsch SS.5* (dipole) $60
Sub- *Energy encore8* $20
InfraSub- *LLT Sonotube* 24"x54", 14.5hz, 15" Dayton Titanic III $260
Got the Sono used for free just added a woofer and 650w amp.

*Total cost= $1165*
_Sounds like $7000+ easy._

As you can see I am a Klipsch Heritage fan.
Other than perhaps Crites tweeter upgrades and caps on the Cornwall's or a possible center change I don't see the speakers being upgraded in the future. For the most part, I have what I wanted and really could not ask for more. (other than a room upgrade)


----------



## Jungle Jack

Jasonpctech said:


> Front mains- *Klipsch Cornwall's *84' 1.5's $400
> Front B- *Klipsch Heresy's *77' I's recapped (Dolby height or Zone2) $300
> Center- *PolkCS350-LS* (modded to better voice match horns) $60
> Side surround- *Polk FXi50* (dipole) $65
> Surround back-*Klipsch SS.5* (dipole) $60
> Sub- *Energy encore8* $20
> InfraSub- *LLT Sonotube* 24"x54", 14.5hz, 15" Dayton Titanic III $260
> Got the Sono used for free just added a woofer and 650w amp.
> 
> *Total cost= $1165*
> _Sounds like $7000+ easy._
> 
> As you can see I am a Klipsch Heritage fan.
> Other than perhaps Crites tweeter upgrades and caps on the Cornwall's or a possible center change I don't see the speakers being upgraded in the future. For the most part, I have what I wanted and really could not ask for more. (other than a room upgrade)


Hello,
Very nice. Classic Klipschs still sound amazing and completely up to date with anything out there.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Theresa

All but rears DIY and actively crossed over

ScanSpeak L/R mid-woofers $500
Eton ceramic/magnesium L/R tweeters $300
$250 cabinets for above

ScanSpeak C midwoofer $232
ScanSpeak Discovery C tweeter $83
$130 cabinet for above

12" Exodus Shiva II Sub $175 + $150 TCSounds 15" passive radiator + $140 cabinet + $70 for carpenter to cut opening for driver and passive radiator
15" Exodus Tempest II Sub $275 + $145 Exodus 18" passive + $275 cabinet

2 unbalanced miniDSPs Crossovers/equalization $320
1 balanced miniDSP Crossover/Equalization for subs $160

Pair of ERD-1s Emotiva surround speakers $160

As you can see I am a ScanSpeak fan and a devotee of active crossovers so each driver requires its own amplifier channel.
I never cared for horns, including the Klipsch K horns I've heard. To each their own.


----------



## boarder1995

I've been a member here a while, but just don't post a lot. Regarding the BB versus higher end stores, I just helped my local "high end" store stay in business over the last year with a few purchases. One visit for speakers, the next for some amps. I've never had a high end (cost) system until now and am enjoying the sound and appearance of it quite a bit. Let's just say I spent WAY more than I initially intended to, but haven't looked back.
Mains: B&W 803D = $8k/pr
Center: B&W HTM2D = $4k
Surrounds: B&W 805S = $3k/pr
Subs: 2x SVS Ultra13 = $3k/pr
Amps: 2x McIntosh MC501 = $9k/pr (a 3rd for center channel on the way soon perhaps)
Sunfire 5x200 = $800 (for center and surrounds)
Processor: Marantz AV7005 = $1500
plus TV, Bluray, power conditioners, speaker stands, etc.
Total = $30k+ to date. I expect it all to serve me a VERY long time, minus the processor and TV perhaps.


----------



## bucky925

Been meaning to post the specs. but just haven't gotten around to it....until now.

(3) Klipsch R-3650W In-Wall Speakers; Front Left, Right, and Center 
(2) Klipsch R-2650C Series In-Ceiling Speakers (surround sound) 
(2) Klipsch R-2650C Series In-Ceiling Speakers (surround side)
(2) Klipsch RPW10 Subwoofers; 420 watts each; located on sides of TV 
(1) Marantz NR1501 Surround Sound Receiver, HDMI up-convert capability 
(1) Samsung BDC5500 Blu-Ray DVD Player; 1080p; use Wireless


----------



## Jungle Jack

boarder1995 said:


> I've been a member here a while, but just don't post a lot. Regarding the BB versus higher end stores, I just helped my local "high end" store stay in business over the last year with a few purchases. One visit for speakers, the next for some amps. I've never had a high end (cost) system until now and am enjoying the sound and appearance of it quite a bit. Let's just say I spent WAY more than I initially intended to, but haven't looked back.
> Mains: B&W 803D = $8k/pr
> Center: B&W HTM2D = $4k
> Surrounds: B&W 805S = $3k/pr
> Subs: 2x SVS Ultra13 = $3k/pr
> Amps: 2x McIntosh MC501 = $9k/pr (a 3rd for center channel on the way soon perhaps)
> Sunfire 5x200 = $800 (for center and surrounds)
> Processor: Marantz AV7005 = $1500
> plus TV, Bluray, power conditioners, speaker stands, etc.
> Total = $30k+ to date. I expect it all to serve me a VERY long time, minus the processor and TV perhaps.


Hello,
That is a very nice setup. I am a huge fan of B&W's Diamond Tweeter and really think it has been the biggest change since the move from Matrix to Nautilus Series. Funny, I was just recommending the AV7005 on another Thread as my younger brother recently purchased one to replace his Parasound Halo C1. He is an absolute Audio Snob with one of the finest 2 Channel and HT Rigs I have come across and I was initially shocked he got the AV7005 as I had been urging him to get either that or the Integra 80.2, but he seemed bent on getting the Halcro which I am not very fond of.

He ordered the AV7005 when I offered to pay the Return Shipping if he did not like it (brat) and has ended up loving it. Again, very nice HT. Another great thing about it is that the Resale Value of the Components you choose are some of the highest should you ever just want to mix things up. Given the quality, there is certainly no reason to do so, but this Hobby can do strange things to you...
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tesseract

boarder1995 said:


> I've been a member here a while, but just don't post a lot. Regarding the BB versus higher end stores, I just helped my local "high end" store stay in business over the last year with a few purchases. One visit for speakers, the next for some amps. I've never had a high end (cost) system until now and am enjoying the sound and appearance of it quite a bit. Let's just say I spent WAY more than I initially intended to, but haven't looked back.
> Mains: B&W 803D = $8k/pr
> Center: B&W HTM2D = $4k
> Surrounds: B&W 805S = $3k/pr
> Subs: 2x SVS Ultra13 = $3k/pr
> Amps: 2x McIntosh MC501 = $9k/pr (a 3rd for center channel on the way soon perhaps)
> Sunfire 5x200 = $800 (for center and surrounds)
> Processor: Marantz AV7005 = $1500
> plus TV, Bluray, power conditioners, speaker stands, etc.
> Total = $30k+ to date. I expect it all to serve me a VERY long time, minus the processor and TV perhaps.


Nice! Macs on the mains, Sunfire on the effect speakers, wise allotment of funds. Good call on the multiple subs, too. This system deserves the dancing banana. 

:dancebanana:


Can I come live with you?


----------



## boarder1995

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> That is a very nice setup. I am a huge fan of B&W's Diamond Tweeter and really think it has been the biggest change since the move from Matrix to Nautilus Series. Funny, I was just recommending the AV7005 on another Thread as my younger brother recently purchased one to replace his Parasound Halo C1. He is an absolute Audio Snob with one of the finest 2 Channel and HT Rigs I have come across and I was initially shocked he got the AV7005 as I had been urging him to get either that or the Integra 80.2, but he seemed bent on getting the Halcro which I am not very fond of.
> 
> He ordered the AV7005 when I offered to pay the Return Shipping if he did not like it (brat) and has ended up loving it. Again, very nice HT. Another great thing about it is that the Resale Value of the Components you choose are some of the highest should you ever just want to mix things up. Given the quality, there is certainly no reason to do so, but this Hobby can do strange things to you...
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks for the kind remarks. I actually think my investment in B&W and Mac gear might be more stable than the market for now! :dontknow: It does tend to hold its resale value quite well, especially when inflation keeps making new equipment that much more costly. I've been an on and off fan of the AV7005, but for now it seems to be holding its own in sound and features relative to other pieces out there. I occasionally think about separating out a 2 channel system, but then I sit and listen to 2 channel in my full setup through the AV7005 and don't find anything lacking for now.

Regarding the diamond tweeter, and even the kevlar midrange, I was drawn to B&W due to these items. Initially just the midrange and 804S or even 805S bookshelve units (not really the regular kevlar mid) and eventually got ruined by spending some extended time with familiar music on the 803D and 802D speakers...I couldn't go back, thus I got the 803D (fit my room well with a smaller and taller footprint). Then I did the same thing with amps...first Sunfire, Lexicon, Krell, Bryston, then finally McIntosh and again I was ruined...had to have the blue meters and relaxed sound to mellow out the B&W. It's a very good match in my setup to my ears.


----------



## boarder1995

tesseract said:


> Nice! Macs on the mains, Sunfire on the effect speakers, wise allotment of funds. Good call on the multiple subs, too. This deserves the dancing banana. :dancebanana:
> Can I come live with you?


Again, thanks for positive remarks. I originally went dual Outlaw subs as an upgrade to my single Paradigm unit (prior to unleashing major funds for B&W, then Mac). The duals really help smooth out response all around the room. Then I tried out a single SVS Ultra and was in awe. The wife suggested the dual Ultra setup since we really liked the dual Outlaw, thus the second Ultra was ordered. Major improvement again. From there it was a slippery slope of upgrading one thing, then the next, and so forth. I'm now hunting down projectors and drop screens to help the visual side catch up to the audio in that room. We'll see where this takes me next. Also, this is all in a very heavily utilized family room (no kids though), so its very much out in the open and on display. All source components are in a built-in cabinet, but the amps and of course speakers/subs are all out to "impress" visitors...and me. 

The room and board arrangment might not work so well. I notice you are a Nebraska resident, thus quite likely a husker fan. We are maroon through and through Texas Aggies (TAMU) and may not play well with Nebraska fans. :boxer:


----------



## DanTheMan

I can mow the grass and I'll just live in the garage if that's ok. 

Dan


----------



## Jungle Jack

boarder1995 said:


> Again, thanks for positive remarks. I originally went dual Outlaw subs as an upgrade to my single Paradigm unit (prior to unleashing major funds for B&W, then Mac). The duals really help smooth out response all around the room. Then I tried out a single SVS Ultra and was in awe. The wife suggested the dual Ultra setup since we really liked the dual Outlaw, thus the second Ultra was ordered. Major improvement again. From there it was a slippery slope of upgrading one thing, then the next, and so forth. I'm now hunting down projectors and drop screens to help the visual side catch up to the audio in that room. We'll see where this takes me next. Also, this is all in a very heavily utilized family room (no kids though), so its very much out in the open and on display. All source components are in a built-in cabinet, but the amps and of course speakers/subs are all out to "impress" visitors...and me.
> 
> The room and board arrangment might not work so well. I notice you are a Nebraska resident, thus quite likely a husker fan. We are maroon through and through Texas Aggies (TAMU) and may not play well with Nebraska fans. :boxer:


Hello,
Anything that you can do to educate your Friends and Neighbors about real HiFi Equipment is a true service as so many equate Bose with accurate sound and sadly status.

It seems you have really been afflicted by the bug. Going with a Projector will be a huge step and with the quality of your Audio Components will provide an HT experience that only a properly setup Imax Theater can best. Certainly not a Megaplex. I am not sure if your read the Boston Herald Article about the shocking and depressing number of 2D Movies that are being shown in 3D due to both greed (higher prices of 3D Tickets) and ineptitude of the Projectionists in taking off the 3D Lens with Sony 4K Projectors on non HD Films.

I have not been to a Movie Theater in several years, but I did not expect it to be this bad. 3D as it stands is so dark due to having to show 2 streams simultaneously coupled with so many 3D Movies being made 3D in Post Production where the results are atrocious. Avatar was a beacon of hope and apparently Michael Bay used the same Crew from Avatar in making the forthcoming Transformers 3, but most are horrible and 2D Movies Presented with the 3D Lens are a travesty. Amazingly very few people noticed it when asked about how the Films looked. It is really scary in a major City like Boston that this is happening. Forgive the diatribe.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## zieglj01

I do not count (add up), the cost any more - I just need to be able to, 
relax and enjoy - with open, clear and smooth sound, that is rich with
detail, defination and depth.


----------



## MitchPope

I am currently running a 7.1 setup with:

Fronts - Monitor Audio GS20 (demos for $2200)
Centre - Monitor Audio GSLCR (demo for $795)
Surround - Paradigm Titan Monitors (new ~$750)
Back Surround - Paradigm Mini Monitors (new ~$500)
Subwoofer - SVS PC13-Ultra (new $1800)

Powered by a Denon AVR-4810CI (new $2000) and AS-EQ1 (used $600). I haven't drank the Kool-Aid for expensive wire yet, just some 10 AWG from Blue Jeans Cable for the Monitor Audios, and bulk 12 AWG from Home Depot for the rest. 

So about $9000 for sound and add a Pioneer PRO-101FD ($3000), OPPO BDP-93 ($500), PS3 ($300), Toshiba HD-A2 ($300), AppleTV 1st and 2nd gen ($250) for video. The Canadian healthcare system is great, but it doesn't recognize upgraditis as an affliction. Only retail therapy can treat it.

I was selling my old Denon AVR-988 for $300 and a guy I work with seemed to be bragging to me that he bought his whole HTiB for less than what I was selling it for and he was very happy with its performance. I just politely nodded.


----------



## nezff

MitchPope said:


> I haven't drank the Kool-Aid for expensive wire yet, just some 10 AWG from Blue Jeans Cable for the Monitor Audios, and bulk 12 AWG from Home Depot for the rest.


No need to drink. I make my own cables also.


----------



## caper26

MitchPope said:


> I was selling my old Denon AVR-988 for $300 and a guy I work with seemed to be bragging to me that he bought his whole HTiB for less than what I was selling it for and he was very happy with its performance. I just politely nodded.


That is some funny stuff right there!! :rofl:

very nice gear by the way. I have a MA subwoofer, RS-w12, and heard some golds of the guy I bought the sub from.


----------



## tonyvdb

MitchPope said:


> So about $9000 for sound and add a Pioneer PRO-101FD ($3000), OPPO BDP-93 ($500), PS3 ($300), Toshiba HD-A2 ($300), AppleTV 1st and 2nd gen ($250) for video. The Canadian healthcare system is great, but it doesn't recognize upgraditis as an affliction. Only retail therapy can treat it.
> 
> I was selling my old Denon AVR-988 for $300 and a guy I work with seemed to be bragging to me that he bought his whole HTiB for less than what I was selling it for and he was very happy with its performance. I just politely nodded.


So very true, some people just dont get it sometimes.


----------



## SALESEPHOTO

I spent $1100 for my 5.1 speaker system from Ascend Acouctics that is 1 center CMT-340 SE CENTER
2 CMT-340 SE MINI-TOWER MONITOR 2 CBM-170 SE BOOKSHELF MONITOR...and a used sub woof ($150)


----------



## moparz10

never realy kept a tab,but if iwas to throw a number at it i would say 2,400 :scratch:


----------



## bambino

Update: 2 sets of Paradigm Studio 100's
CC-690
Studio esprit surrounds
and my 19+ year old PS1000 sub not to mention all the DIY subs.

All & all way too much! But i like it.:T


----------



## nezff

$13k


----------



## tesseract

nezff said:


> $13k


What'cha got, nezff?


----------



## Jungle Jack

bambino said:


> Update: 2 sets of Paradigm Studio 100's
> CC-690
> Studio esprit surrounds
> and my 19+ year old PS1000 sub not to mention all the DIY subs.
> 
> All & all way too much! But i like it.:T


Hello,
Prior to switching to MartinLogans, I too used Studio 100's for Mains and Surrounds. It makes for an absolutely fantastic HT Speaker array. As I was using V.2's, I had the matching Studio CC which is a dwarf compared to the CC-690. Combined with your Subwoofers, this must be an awesome sounding HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## PannTher

$7800 

Good luck!


----------



## Jungle Jack

PannTher said:


> $7800
> 
> Good luck!


Hello,
Welcome to HTS.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## CHASLS2

2k for my RF7 setup.


----------



## nezff

tesseract said:


> What'cha got, nezff?


That's for my whole room. I have a thread.


----------



## Jacques13

Hi Gents.

My speakers cost Me $4000 and the rest of the system $10,285,00. So the Total $14,285,00:hissyfit::unbelievable::yikes::rofl::rolleyesno::scratch:

Regards

Jacques


----------



## CatBrat

$2,761 in today's prices from Axiom Audio. System in the making. Buying a little at a time.

2 sets of M22 bookshelfs as mains, vertically aligned: $996
2 speaker stands: $220
1 VP150 center: $434
1 M2 used as center: $328
1 EP350 sub woofer: $783


----------



## tesseract

I have added new speakers to my almost one year old subwoofer system. I am all pro audio drivers, now.

SHO-10: $790

CS-18.T Duo w/Dayton SA1000: Sale priced at $800


----------



## hyghwayman

WoW, I started this thread back on Jan 27th, 2008 and it is still running. 
A big THANK YOU to all who have come by, contributed and shared. 
My dreams of owning SVS speakers have not come true yet but I have upgraded my speakers and gave away those Curtis HTiB speakers.

My current speakers are Pioneer that I got from BB for under $300.oo
Mains - SP-FS51-LR Floor Standing Speakers 
Surrounds - SP-BS21-LR Bookshelf Speakers
Center Channel - SP-C21 Center Channel Speaker

I'm running all through my Pioneer VSX-816k Receiver

Again thank you all for keeping this thread and my dream going.

Sincerely,
hyghwayman


----------



## aceinc

Craigslist is your friend.


----------



## MitchPope

MitchPope said:


> I am currently running a 7.1 setup with:
> 
> Fronts - Monitor Audio GS20 (demos for $2200)
> Centre - Monitor Audio GSLCR (demo for $795)
> Surround - Paradigm Titan Monitors (new ~$750)
> Back Surround - Paradigm Mini Monitors (new ~$500)
> Subwoofer - SVS PC13-Ultra (new $1800)
> 
> Powered by a Denon AVR-4810CI (new $2000) and AS-EQ1 (used $600). I haven't drank the Kool-Aid for expensive wire yet, just some 10 AWG from Blue Jeans Cable for the Monitor Audios, and bulk 12 AWG from Home Depot for the rest.


I added an NAD T975 (new $2200) to do the heavy lifting instead of my receiver. I also changed the plate jumpers on my MAs to some of the 10 AWG wire I had left over. I changed about 4 things at once and I do hear a difference from before, but I don't know what gets the prize.


----------



## DanTheMan

hyghwayman said:


> WoW, I started this thread back on Jan 27th, 2008 and it is still running.
> A big THANK YOU to all who have come by, contributed and shared.
> My dreams of owning SVS speakers have not come true yet but I have upgraded my speakers and gave away those Curtis HTiB speakers.
> 
> My current speakers are Pioneer that I got from BB for under $300.oo
> Mains - SP-FS51-LR Floor Standing Speakers
> Surrounds - SP-BS21-LR Bookshelf Speakers
> Center Channel - SP-C21 Center Channel Speaker
> 
> I'm running all through my Pioneer VSX-816k Receiver
> 
> Again thank you all for keeping this thread and my dream going.
> 
> Sincerely,
> hyghwayman


Those speakers are good for the money! Check this out of you haven't seen it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lCNvTAt-fY&feature=youtu.be


I measured those towers and they do indeed measure up well and sound great. 
Stereophile also did a more detailed measurement of their bookshelfs. Great stuff for the money! And good for any amount of money.

Dan


----------



## Twin_Rotor

Paradigm CC-350, Bose 301 III, Harmon Kardon 4", SWR LA 12"

$40  

A little peeling on the Bose cabinets.. All speakers are in perfect condition. Its good to have friends who garage sale hop


----------



## gsmollin

$2000 for B&W CM7 in LF and RF.
$600 for B&W CM Centre in C.
$200 for Polk Audio Monitor 30 in LS and RS.
$500 for Carver Dominator subwoofer.

And in the analog stereo, upstairs:
$120 each, in 1974, for two The Advent Speaker(s), now known as "Large Advent".

Finally, in the dining room:
$200 for Bose 201, serving as extension speakers off the analog stereo.


----------



## aLittletank

Well as a single income family on USAF enlisted salary my budget is … well let’s just say it is more limited than the others I have seen listed here. :dontknow:


Subwoofer- DIY lilmike's F-20 /Bash 300 amp----$300
LR fronts. Behringer Truth 2030p------------------$200
Center- OLD Paradigm center USED----------------$40
LR rears-Wharfedale wh2 USED---------------------$60

I am very pleased with my current sound for movies but I do hope to upgrade my LCR in the future and move the Behringer Truths to the back for 7.1 sound.


----------



## tonyvdb

I just got (well last month) a pair of EV sentry 500 studio monitors that cost $7000 back in 1985 for free! Hows that for a deal LOL All I had to do was re foam the woofers. They sound as good as they did back in '85. 
Now I have to relisten to alot of music because they sound so good.


----------



## KalaniP

Interesting thought, I don't think I've ever added it all up before.

*LR Home Theater (7.1):*
Klipsch Reference RF-35 (L/R): I think I paid $600 for the pair in 2004
Klipsch Reference RC-35 (center): I think I paid $300 in 2004
Klipsch Reference RS-41 II Surround Speaker (L/R surrounds): $300 for the pair in 2011
Klipsch Reference RB-42 II Back Speakers (L/R back surrounds): $300 for the pair in 2011
SVS PB12-NSD subwoofer: $770 in 2011

So the total price is $2,270. But the largest single chunk was the L/R/C purchase ($900), since they were all at the same time and the rest were added over time.

*Bedroom system (5.1):*
B&W DM610: $800 (I think that's what I paid... it's been a REALLY long time)
Paradigm SE Center: $600 (in 2011)
Paradigm ADP-190 v.6 Surrounds: $500 (in 2011)
Emotiva Ultra Sub 12: $430 (in 2011)

So $2,330 for the bedroom system... funny how close the two systems turned out! Those B&W L/R speakers were purchased in the early 1990's, though, so quite some time ago.

Quite pleased with both setups, although at some point this year I'll likely update those old B&Ws to the Paradigm SE1 bookshelfs to finish out the system. I'm not in a huge hurry, though, because I took my B&Ws to the local Paradigm dealer and A/B tested them against the SE1's, and they held up amazingly well. Just a slight edge to the Paradigms, and surprisingly similar sonic characteristics. Still, the Paradigms were a smidge better and I like more matching gear, so I'll upgrade when I have the money on hand.


----------



## superedge88

I recently made some big changes to my home theater.
I purchased 3 of the QSC KW 122's at about $2,900
I'll eventually get the system all put together with QSC K8's as surrounds and rear(s)


----------



## JBrax

Klipsch rf-82 II's $500x2
Klipsch rc-62 II $500
Klipsch rs-42 II's $250x2
Klipsch rw-12d $500

For a grand total of $2500. I bought the sub before it could be had for $300 so a bit of buyers remorse there. Also not the sub I would have bought today as I'm a bit more educated on subs now thanks to this great forum. It will be replaced soon by one of the SVS subs. This hobby and a daughter in college do not mesh well. Priorities, priorities, priorities! My wife whispers this word in my ear often.


----------



## putox1051

Living Room:

Mirage OM-5 (L/R)= $2120
Mirage OM-C2 (Center)= $ 580
DCM TimeWindow1a (Surround L/R)= $300
DefTech BP-1.2X (Rear surround L/R)= $350
Epik Empire (Duals)= $1780
Emotiva Ultra 12= $349

Bedroom:

Emotiva ERT-8.3 (L/R)= $1488
Emotiva ERM-6.3 (Center)= $539
Emotiva ERM-1 (Surround L/R)= $278
Emotiva ERD-1(Rear Surround L/R)= $249
AudioSource Sub= $100


----------



## Ovation123

In early 2004:

Boston Acoustics

VR-M60s 1000$ retail, 700$ final price
VR-M50s 700$ retail, 550$ final price
VRC Centre 400$ retail, 350$ final price
PV900 subwoofer 700$ retail, 300$ final price

2800$ retail/1900$ final price (US$)

Still in use in my HT--have no plans to change them

In January 2012:

PSB Imagine B retail 1100$, 600$ final price (factory seconds)

In my living room 2 channel rig.


----------



## Bass Hz

I have now approached the $2500 plateau in just a few short months, building from the ground up. This has only addressed the audio portion of this ongoing saga lol! I still am in the market for a television of some kind, right now I suffer from big sound tiny screen. I come from years of dumping money into my car audio system, and those numbers added up if you give it the chance; so now comes the adult chapter! I feel I have a very basic setup compared to some of the set ups I see around.


----------



## hyghwayman

Hi everyone,
I know this thread has been dormant for over a year but I just has to post that......

I am soon to have in my possession a SVSound SB13-Ultra, a dream coming true because of HTS, SVS and all of the great members here. 
I entered into one of the awesome giveaway contest and they are saying I won :bigsmile: . 

Check out my user review after I've had a chance to get'er dialed in, complete with pictures of course.

All the best,
hyghwayman


----------



## cavchameleon

Don,

Looking for your review and Congrats again!!! It's an Awesome sub and will be a great addition to your system. Keep us posted.


----------



## pharoah

i got about 320$ in a pair of infinity rs 6 kappa's.had to have the woofers refoamed.got a bit over 300$ in a 15 inch sub.so not alot of money,but they sound good.


----------



## cavchameleon

pharoah said:


> i got about 320$ in a pair of infinity rs 6 kappa's.had to have the woofers refoamed.got a bit over 300$ in a 15 inch sub.so not alot of money,but they sound good.


Those are some classic speakers - I remember them well. Enjoy!!!


----------



## pharoah

cavchameleon said:


> Those are some classic speakers - I remember them well. Enjoy!!!


they are excellent soundimg speakers.they have a wide and deep soundstage.they were mainly made to be music speakers.the imaging with movies is very good as well.they sometimes fool you into thinking you have surround sound.


----------



## cavchameleon

I don't doubt that they sound good. I remember them being so. The EMIT tweeters were some of the best in the day. I remember also listening to their very large version, that had a line array of the EMIT tweeters and midranges, with a line array of subs in another box. It was massive and sounded absolutely incredible (but also extremely expensive). It's great that they have held up so well (besides the woofer surrounds, which was common to 'rot' for most speakers with foam surrounds).


----------



## cavchameleon

^^^ I found a pic of the Infinity's I was talking about: massive!!!










The place that sold them are no longer in business. Each 'tower' was power by Krell amps. The full setup at the time was close to $100K if I remember correctly...


----------



## pharoah

the other thing that rots.that would be the poly dome k midrange.some people have been using a product like armorall to keep them from rotting.


----------



## hyghwayman

cavchameleon said:


> Don,
> 
> Looking for your review and Congrats again!!! It's an Awesome sub and will be a great addition to your system. Keep us posted.


Thanks Ray :wave:


----------



## pharoah

cavchameleon said:


> ^^^ I found a pic of the Infinity's I was talking about: massive!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The place that sold them are no longer in business. Each 'tower' was power by Krell amps. The full setup at the time was close to $100K if I remember correctly...


i knew what you were talking about.i remember seeing then in stereo review magazine.that was when they first came out big advert in the magazine.a bit later they had a review of them.i have also had the pleasure of hearing a set.


----------



## cavchameleon

pharoah said:


> i knew what you were talking about.i remember seeing then in stereo review magazine.that was when they first came out big advert in the magazine.a bit later they had a review of them.i have also had the pleasure of hearing a set.


That's great you got to hear them, they were amazing. The dealer here had them set up for a whole year, so I dropped by regularly to listen - they invited customers to bring their own music to listen. They know I would never be able to afford them (was a college student) but loved to share their equipment.


----------



## BrianAbington

The Tempest Lab 3e's were free, they have about $40 total in new crossover parts, JBL HLS 810 woofers were free. 


Subwoofers, laying on floor were a pair of DIY speakers with radio shack tweeters and Sub10 woofers. Now only has woofer and active crossover from receiver 80hz down. 

Hoping to find more tempests and JBL woofers so I can make copies for center and surrounds. 

As it sits stereo music and movies sounds outstanding. I've had it really loud with no distortion whatsoever.


----------



## orion

OK I spent around 2900 total for my sound system and I just bought a 5.1 set for my brother from Chase home theater for around 2200 just for the speakers and another 400 for the receiver.


----------



## PT800

If I had not built my mains...they would be at least $1000/ea more. About $500/ea for all parts: drivers, components for 3 card biased XOs, mdf, veneer, stain/finish.


----------



## hyghwayman

cavchameleon said:


> Don,
> 
> Looking for your review and Congrats again!!! It's an Awesome sub and will be a great addition to your system. Keep us posted.


It arrived and I've been living the dream for over a month.


----------



## jon96789

My current speakers...

Magnepan MG 16.QR $2000
Polk LSi15... $2000
Polk LSi9... $900


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

.............................


----------



## Norcuron

I have about $19k into my system but have added and subtracted over the years. It's a lot of money but we use it all the time and it sounds great. I can't wait till the Triax arrives. 


Sunfire Theater Grand IV , 
Sunfire Signature Amp 400x7 , 
Oppo DV971H DVD Player , 
PS3,
Klipsch RF-7s , 
Klispch RS-7 , 
Klipsch RC-7 , 
Power Sound Audio Triax on order,
Sharp Aquos 80 ; 3D Quattron


----------



## jon96789

I have spent a LOT of money over the years for my stuff...

Ar4x(?) $200
JBL L100 $500
Koss CM1030 ($600)
AMT-3 Rock Monitor ($900)
Magnepan MG-II ($800?)
Yamaha NS-1000m ($1000) should never have sold this...
JBL L166 ($700)
Polk Monitor 10a ($400)
Polk RTA-12c ($600?)
Kef 104.2 ($1500)
Carver AL-III+ ($1500)
Magnepan MG1.6QR ($2000) currently in use
Polk RT2000P ($1800)
Polk RT-55i ($2500 for 7 speakers for my surround sound, still in use)
Sony SS-M9 ($500... that's right! and I still got 'em)
Polk LSi15 ($2000) currently in use
Polk LSi9 ($900) currently in use

so about $20,000 in forty years... hmmm... $500/yr... not too bad.


----------



## Norcuron

It's amazing how it adds up over the years. It's nice though when you can use it for everything from two channel music to surround to home theater. I have had a lot of fun both listening it to myself and sharing it with many others.


----------



## rab-byte

I often warn customers that audio is in a way worse than classic cars... eventually the car is restored.


----------



## Norcuron

I agree that it's tough to get to a place where you feel there is nothing left to do. Every time I think I'm getting close a new version of what I own is released. I'm really not sure where I will go when I need to replace my Sunfire gear. I push my system hard and the 7x400 amp has been really nice.


----------



## hyghwayman

I love it that this thread is still alive and thriving, a big thank you to everyone!
With that said, my 1st Gen Pioneer speakers (5.1 for under $400.oo) combined w/ my SB13-Ultra sub (free) sounds like some 2k + speakers I've auditioned in the past 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using HT Shack


----------



## tripplej

My speakers are relatively very old. Going past 10+ years but still great. 

Paradigm Monitor and Paradigm Atom speakers as well as a Paradigm monitor subwoofer and center channel speaker . Total cost was $1,000. Granted this was over 10+ years ago but I never had any issues with them to this day. 

I will be upgrading shortly thou to inwall speakers but the Paradigms have given me great pleasure over the years.


----------



## tonyvdb

The thing with speakers is they they really dont ever ware out (except for the foam surrounds) and if taken care of will last 50+ years. A $1000 speaker bought 10 years ago would cost about 50% more today to get something equivalent.


----------



## tripplej

tonyvdb said:


> A $1000 speaker bought 10 years ago would cost about 50% more today to get something equivalent.


Good to know. Thanks. Since I have had great luck with the Paradigm brand, I am thinking of sticking with them and get their in-ceiling or in-wall speakers. 

Reason for my switch to in-ceiling or in-wall is that I have small kids and we don't want them running around with the wires and all that I have exposed with the speakers that we have on stands and besides having them bump into them and causing them to fall. 

I am still researching thou and checking out what is available for in-ceiling or in-wall speakers for my switch.


----------



## SI.Theater

I spent about $30,000 on the 7.1 surround sound system in the theater and $3,700 on the bedroom 5.1 system.


----------



## ranbunctious

My bedroom is 5.1, and living room is 2 channel. 2 channel is two speakers my dad & I built back in 1972. 2 Radio Shack 15" musical instrument speakers, 2 oaktron 8" mids , and Radio Shack tweeter horns powered by an old JVC 140 watt receiver I bought at a thrift store for $30. Total cost was around $150 back then for speakers. Bedroom is 2 JVC fronts with 15" subs, 4" mids, and 2 inch tweeters. Rear is Kenwoods with 8" sub and 2" tweeters. Built my own center from two 5" drivers from Mitsubishi 70" big screen that I updated. Subwoofer is Radio Shack passive 12" DVC I got cheap from craigslist, powered by JVC 2 channel 140 watt receiver. Bought a refurb Onkyo from their online store for $129. Total price spent for 5.1 bedroom system is around $240. If I watch a Blu-ray with intense action soundtrack, it's almost abusive to both me & the house.


----------



## Reefdvr27

I guess my total system is up to around 15K now. I have two PSA Triax's ordered and paid for, just waiting to get them. So I guess I can add another 5K+ to that total. 

So 20K is my total.


----------



## Evoking1230

I still have my first home theatre setup as Im relatively new. It consists of:

4 Polk R150 Bookshelf speakers
1 Polk CSR Center channel
Accoustech H100 Subwoofer
Onkyo TX-605 Receiver

So currently about over $900 in this simple beginner setup.

I can tell you while I have been satisfied in the past, after hearing some B & W's, I have been bitten by the upgrade bug.

I already have plans to upgrade to B & W CM9's(CM10's by the time I get them as I have to hold off as Im moving from an apartment into a house early next year)

This new setup will be over $6k.

You dont need to spend thousands to have a good sounding setup.


----------



## BrianAbington

My subs were DIY full range speakers that had 10" subwoofers in them. 
I removed the tweeters, and crossovers and plugged the tweeter cutouts to make them into sealed enclosures.
$10 at a garage sale

Tempest lab series speakers Free.

Crossover parts for tempest speakers $20

Spikes and new Binding posts $30

In all I have $40 in my speaker system and it sounds phenomenal.


----------



## DA DREAD

I have pioneer Andrew Jones signature SP-FS51(MAINS), SP-C21 (CENTER), SP-BS41 (SURROUNDS)-$285 @NEWEGG.COM

ONKYO TX-NR509 NETWORK AVR-$220 @newwegg

2X-ACOUSTIC AUDIO RW-SUB12 500watt-$150 each @thedeepdiscount.com

Under $100 for RAPTOR 12awg wire, Silverback dualscrew lock banana plugs and mediabridge subwoofer cables

MY FIRST SYSTEM 5.2 GOT IT IN APRIL 2012 

The Pioneers were rated best entry-level speakers under $400 by every audiophile site on the net 

Started out 5.1 for $750...then got another sub for $150 6 months later my total under $900


----------



## fmw

I'm not terribly concerned about movie sound tracks. In my view they aren't all that good sounding in the first place. My family room system has speakers that cost $695 for the mains (EMP Impressions), $500 for the SUB (B&W AS6), $250 for the surrounds (Tannoy recording monitors.) and about $500 for the center channel. I forgot the brand but it will be replaced soon with an EMP Impressions. The one I use now was a matching center channel for a pair of huge towers I had years ago that had 3 12" woofers per side. No need for a subwoofer with those! That's about $2K I Guess. Not an impressive system but people who don't know any better say it's the best thing they've ever heard. I say it's perfectly competent for movie audio. Here's a shot of the EMP's. 










In the bedroom I have a pair of JBL 3 way towers I bought perhaps 15 years ago for $500. I don't know what model they are. They have 10" woofers and handle bass well enough that I don't use a sub there. I doubt my wife would want a sub in the bedroom anyway. They are just there to make the TV sound better and put us to sleep at night with quiet music. Adequate for the task.

In my exercise room I have my hifi 2 channel system. The speakers are Epos M15 which are small two way towers. I think they were about $1500 for the pair a dozen years ago. I'm about to start building a DIY sub for that room. Or I might move the B&W from the family room and build a big sub for that room. Haven't decided yet.

I've owned better speakers in the past when I was stricken with audiophilia. Now that I'm cured of it I have a tendency to buy whatever get's the job done without fuss.


----------



## jbrown15

Well my dual XS30's cost me $2350 with taxes after bring them across the border, my JTR LCR setup of three 228HT's cost with $3600 with taxes and shipping, and about $1300 for two pairs of Axiom QS8's for my surrounds. So I guess about $7250 for my current setup. 

I think I'm going to replace the QS8's with two pairs of Slant 8's from JTR though so those will cost me another $3600 and I'm working on adding a large front loaded horn design sub to my theatre to really kick up the bass level and that will cost me about $3800 for that.


----------



## raynist

I bought a Black Friday deal a few years ago from Emptek. 

Deal was $1200 for the mains, center, surrounds and sub. The sub went to a bedroom. I am waiting on dual PSA Triax's that total $5500. 

Are we counting money spent on receivers and such?


----------



## JBrax

raynist said:


> I bought a Black Friday deal a few years ago from Emptek. Deal was $1200 for the mains, center, surrounds and sub. The sub went to a bedroom. I am waiting on dual PSA Triax's that total $5500. Are we counting money spent on receivers and such?


Wow, $1200 for all of that. Sounds like you got a good deal and stretched your dollars wisely.


----------



## Mike0206

I bought definitive technology BP-8060ST towers at $999 each and got the SR-8040BP surrounds and CS-8040HD center for free. Definitive had that promotion going the first week of this year. I upgraded to the better CS-8060HD center channel for $200. So all in all I got a $3200 speaker setup for $2200. Not too bad. I also just got an older B&W ASW1000 sub off craigslist yesterday for $200 but it also came with some old DCM speakers for free. It's a no lose for me cause my buddy is taking it off my hands soon and it's holding me over for a bit until I bite the bullet on either dual PSA XS30's or XV30f's. At that point I will be into my living room system as currently configured, if I paid MSRP, $6k or so just for speakers and subs (actual money spent $5k). This doesn't include the other systems in rooms in the house or components of course. That's another list.


----------



## raynist

DA DREAD said:


> I have pioneer Andrew Jones signature SP-FS51(MAINS), SP-C21 (CENTER), SP-BS41 (SURROUNDS)-$285 @NEWEGG.COM
> 
> ONKYO TX-NR509 NETWORK AVR-$220 @newwegg
> 
> 2X-ACOUSTIC AUDIO RW-SUB12 500watt-$150 each @thedeepdiscount.com
> 
> Under $100 for RAPTOR 12awg wire, Silverback dualscrew lock banana plugs and mediabridge subwoofer cables
> 
> MY FIRST SYSTEM 5.2 GOT IT IN APRIL 2012
> 
> The Pioneers were rated best entry-level speakers under $400 by every audiophile site on the net
> 
> Started out 5.1 for $750...then got another sub for $150 6 months later my total under $900


I had the original versions of these towers and loved them. I wish I hadn't sold them. I think I paid $200 for hi tower pair, I don't think you can beat sound for the price.


----------



## DA DREAD

These are the first editions with the non removable grills


----------



## raynist

DA DREAD said:


> These are the first editions with the non removable grills


Ok,those are the ones I had. I like them better than the new version. 

You could actually remove the grills but they are hard to get back on.


----------



## DA DREAD

I installed the new ones in my friends HT...they're taller and the highs are better!!!!


----------



## hyghwayman

DA Dread did you ever get your surrounds up using the Macrame method or are you using the stands I see in your Photo Gallery?


----------



## DA DREAD

I'm moving Sunday....and I haven't found a new house yet!!!!:-(


----------



## DA DREAD

I'm gonna message u.....when I do tho..for help!!!!!!


----------



## Yad

hyghwayman , sorry , what does mean "the Macrame method" ? seriously )))


----------



## DA DREAD

He used plant holders to mount his speakers....go in his HT pics....ingenuity! !


----------



## hyghwayman

Yad said:


> hyghwayman , sorry , what does mean "the Macrame method" ? seriously )))


  
Howdy Yad, the pics above show my side surrounds suspended using macrame plant holders. It was my solution to a tough room configuration, you can't see it from the pics above but there is no wall for mounting my L surround on. The picture below show ya where the speakers were b4 my grandson started getting around, which wasn't the best place for sound from surrounds. I've also read that rear ported speakers shouldn't be right up against walls but :dontknow: 
 



DA DREAD said:


> He used plant holders to mount his speakers....go in his HT pics....ingenuity! !


Thanks Dread!


----------



## Yad

AAAAA !!!! I've got your idea)))))) This is real macrame! hyghwayman, very nice realisation! :T


----------



## phillihp23

Polk RTi A5 (pair) $800 
Polk RTi A1 (pair) $325
Polk RTi A3 (pair) $400
Polk CSi A6 $400
Polk F/Xi A6 (pair) $500
Polk RTi A7 (pair) $1100 
Dual SVS PB12-NSD $1300 

Total $4,825


----------



## hyghwayman

phillihp23 said:


> Polk RTi A5 (pair) $800
> Polk RTi A1 (pair) $325
> Polk RTi A3 (pair) $400
> Polk CSi A6 $400
> Polk F/Xi A6 (pair) $500
> Polk RTi A7 (pair) $1100
> Dual SVS PB12-NSD $1300
> 
> Total $4,825


Phillip impressive list, do you have them all connected in an 11.2 configuration? If so and you don't mind answering, what are you powering them with and how big is the space/room? P.S. Nice subs too btw

Thanks for posting!
Donnie


----------



## NBPk402

Klipsch La Scala L+R $400
Klipsch La Scala Center $500
Klipsch Heresy Industrial HIP heights $500
Klipsch KP 3002 width channels $400
HPS SR70 surrounds $400
2 Danley DTS-10s $1750

Total $3950


----------



## Savjac

Umm, $17,244,156.22


----------



## rab-byte

Savjac said:


> Umm, $17,244,156.22


Before or after tax


----------



## woogoob

I spent $350 for a pair of used Carver ALIII's


----------



## callas01

$6050 would be the retail price of my speaker setup and sub.


----------



## phillihp23

hyghwayman said:


> Phillip impressive list, do you have them all connected in an 11.2 configuration? If so and you don't mind answering, what are you powering them with and how big is the space/room? P.S. Nice subs too btw
> 
> Thanks for posting!
> Donnie


Yes, I run a 11.2 setup. The L/C/R and Wide L/R run on a Emotiva XPA-5 Gen 2 and the Front Height, Sides and Rear run on the Denon 4520. Room is about 16' L x 14' 1/2 W.


----------



## MartyM

I bought my Paradigm set-up over 15 years ago. I spent about $1,100 for the 5 main speakers and $800 for the sub. I was looking at current prices of Paradigm speakers, and noticed current prices are about 1-1/2 times more expensive than when I purchased mine.


----------



## Bear123

HSU HB1.2 for mains, HC1.2 center, PB2000 sub.

Speakers $647
Sub $800
Total $1447 including shipping.

I don't have surrounds yet but considering Fluance bipolars for $120, this will bring grand total to $1520.


----------



## phazewolf

Polk SDA SRS 2.3 $700 mods +300
Polk FX500 $150
Legacy Audio Silverscreen HD $1050
Legacy Audio Focus SE $6000
Parasound HCA-3500 $1250
Sunfire Grand cinema 5-200 $600
LG 55" 3D TV $1400
Pair Craig sub ss18.1 $1000
INuke amp $500

Hope my wife does not see my listed prices..... God help me 
I so need someone to help me stop spending.


----------



## Markm

My first good speaker set was a Infinity Servo-Static-I which cost $2000 in 1970. I can't imagine what they would cost now....maybe $10,000 And then I had to have two hi-powered tube amps for each side. I know the amps were high powered because when I left the power to the speakers off, they acted like big chokes, overheated, and one caught on fire when the wires melted. They were repaired, and I designed a house we built in 1976 to accommodate them, complete with in wall wiring. They have since been replaced with my Magneplanars.


----------



## Markm

I forgot to mention that the Infinity Servo-Static came with a 16-inch floor subwoofer which was servo controlled with its own control, tested flat at the Infinity labs to 10 hz. You can see the speaker cone move at 10 hz.


----------



## Markm

I still have my first big speakers somewhere. They were Radio Shack-1's with 15 in woofers with 12 inch plastic horns. I think I paid $200 in 1965 prices.


----------



## Markm

Today, I am using two Magneplanars, two older Infinity with double 10-inch woofers and piezo tweeters, and two Infinity Primus. Today's replacement value would be about $2000


----------



## DA DREAD

wow Donnie u asked this question 6 years ago!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dougme57

I spent $1200 on my mains (ACI's), 12 years ago! I recently upgraded my center to an Aperion Gran Verus ($700). I have a pair of used Polk bookshelves ($60) and 2 subs ($120 each). So I have $2200 in my speakers. 

I purchased a refurb receiver from accessories4less at $400 I think and an open box blu-ray from Amazon for $65.

The difference in sound from my previous Polk 5.1 system (RM6500) is night and day. I still use the Polk's in my den. You can get good sound for not a fortune, at the same time you can spend a fortune. There are a lot of good systems out there. I would imagine this would sound pretty good.

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ceiver-focal-sib/cub-3-speaker-package/1.html 

or

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak....1-channel-home-theater-speaker-system/1.html

Lots of options.


----------



## hyghwayman

Markm said:


> Today, I am using two Magneplanars, two older Infinity with double 10-inch woofers and piezo tweeters, and two Infinity Primus. Today's replacement value would be about $2000


:wave: Howdy Markm, 
Those Infinity Servo-Static sound like they were pretty special speakers, thanks for posting and sharing in this thread!

If I may ask, How did them Infinity Servo-Static compare to your Magneplanars of today?


----------



## hyghwayman

DA DREAD said:


> wow Donnie u asked this question 6 years ago!!!!!!!!


Hey there Dread thanks for stopping by!
6 years :rubeyes: 
It's been a long journey my friend lddude: , 
My wife still looks at me like I'm nutz with my hobby but it's a lot of fun watching her jump/duck or get kicked in the chest during intense scenes on movie night :rofl2: and my youngest is still under my roof :scratch: :help: .


----------



## rgiorgio

Around $20,000

7 Thiel Power Points at $1500 each
1 Velodyne DD15 Sub
1 Velodyne DD12 Sub
1 Ken Kreisel DXD 12012 DUO Sub


----------



## Markm

hyghwayman said:


> :wave: Howdy Markm,
> Those Infinity Servo-Static sound like they were pretty special speakers, thanks for posting and sharing in this thread! If I may ask, How did them Infinity Servo-Static compare to your Magneplanars of today?


Hi,
My ears were a lot younger then, and I enjoyed all the frequency spectrum then allowed to me. Now, I seem to be missing some of the high end.

Anyway, the two speaker systems are like apples and oranges. 
Different.

The servo-statics were full spectrum; I fully balanced the room, kept the sound pressure down as to not affect my hearing. I also was doing records, and had to de-noise some of the recordings. I enjoyed the full monty experience, (especially when my family was not at home).

The Magneplanars are 6ft dipoles with no real low end below 80hz, so I use the Infinity speakers to add some bass.
If you enjoy listening to piano and authentic jazz singers, the transparency of the Magneplanars is amazing. 
Sounds as if the piano is in the room.

I use the other Infinity speakers in the room to get some good sound out of the TV and videos.

Hope that helps.

Coming over to "A-B" the systems, would be the ideal way to see the difference, except I no longer have anything to A-B. I'm sure there are newer and more advanced electo-statics on the market, but now I'm satisfied with the lighter weight Magneplanars for most of my music.

Mark


----------



## RickPerconte

I paid just under 2 grand for my SVS Ultra Towers and to me they're worth every penny.


----------



## padgman1

Arx A5's - used - $400/pr :sn:

Arx A1b's - new - $300/pr

Arx A2rx-c - new - $230


Power Sound Audio XV15 sub - $800


----------



## GCG

Infinity RSb - $480/pr (1978)
Infinity SM-65 - $280/pr (1995)
Infinity Video1 center - $190 (1995)
PE Dayton Audio Titanic III 15" 1kW sub(kit) - $560? (20??)

Couldn't afford to replace the RSb's now for equal SQ and the kit sub is a lot more.


----------



## TomC1315

MartinLogan Motion 40s ... 1600
MartinLogan Motion 30 ... 600
MartinLogan LX 16s. ... 500
SVS dual SB2000s ... 1400
Marantz SR5007 refurb. ... 500
Marantz UD5007 ... 400

$5000:spend:


----------



## Lulimet

I have gone through 5 different speaker systems but the current one cost me the least yet I like it best.

MB QUART Vera VS05B x 4 = $1048
MB QUART Vera VS01C x 1 = $540

The total spent on this awesome system is $1588 :unbelievable:


----------



## rab-byte

TomC1315 said:


> MartinLogan Motion 40s ... 1600 MartinLogan Motion 30 ... 600 MartinLogan LX 16s. ... 500 SVS dual SB2000s ... 1400 Marantz SR5007 refurb. ... 500 Marantz UD5007 ... 400 $5000:spend:


That's a clean setup!
The 16's now Motion15 are great speakers for rears. That also the very definition if voice matching.


----------



## goatfarm

The Advent Loudspeakers (1972) $250.
Infinity Overture 3s (2002) $1300.
Infinity Interlude IL60s and IL36C (2006) $1700.
Harman EPI 100s (2000) $100.
Definitive Technology PF1500 subwoofer (2000) $750 used.

All except the Advents and DefTech were purchased new online substantially below list price. All prices per pair. This only reflects the speakers I currently own, not those that have come and gone.


----------



## totalcomfort

Built all of mine except 1 pair.
Cornwall pair used 800.00
Cornscala pair 1,500.00 for parts
Wo32 subs about 300.00 each
Center custom built 4 8" drivers and 8 tweeters 600.00


----------



## corradizo

totalcomfort said:


> Built all of mine except 1 pair.
> Cornwall pair used 800.00
> Cornscala pair 1,500.00 for parts
> Wo32 subs about 300.00 each
> Center custom built 4 8" drivers and 8 tweeters 600.00


How low can the decware wo32 really go? Always wanted to build one.

Pete


----------



## Aundudel25

Chase Sho 10's (LCR)
Axiom QS8 (Side surrounds)
Outlaw LFM-1 EX

Total around 1700. 

Fine for now but starting to get upgraditis looking at everyone's lists


----------



## hllbll

Elac FS609 CE (LR)
Elac CC601 X-Jet (C)
BK Electronics Monolith DF (subwoofer)
Wharfedale 10.1 (surround)

Around $9600


----------

